# Media  > Games >  Nintendo Thread: A Thread for All Things Nintendo

## Gryphon

A thread for All things Big N related.


Your thoughts on Tomorrow's Direct?

Your thoughts on What NX should be?

Game's you want to See Big N revive?

To begin. I'm hoping TP HD is real and revealed tomorrow

----------


## L.R Johansson

> A thread for All things Big N related.
> 
> Your thoughts on Tomorrow's Direct? I'm hoping TP HD is real and revealed tomorrow.


I'm a bit disappointed - I was hoping for more info on Zelda WiiU - I admittedly found out far too late that they wouldn't be talking about NX too.




> Your thoughts on What NX should be?


It should be a next-gen gaming-system with great net-connectivity, the abolishment of friend-codes, and somewhat greater graphical and systemic fidelity than the PS4 and Xbone. =)

Also, I'd LOVE to see them return to the NES colour-scheme - grey, red, black. That's pretty unique.




> Game's you want to See Big N revive?


Oooh...! So many. 

*Startropics* - this could be an awesome semi-sci-fantasy Zelda for them! : D They could also release less Zelda-games to scratch that itch. Seriously, Startropics has potential.

*Metroid* - I've awaited a new 2D-Metroid for ten years now... and Other M was rubbish. I'm really hoping for a return to form for Samus now.

*Captain N* - this would actually make a really cool game, all of Nintendo's properties collected into one, along with crossover guest-characters and levels.

----------


## gobSIDES

NX-NEEDS to be graphically superior to PS4/Xbone-it really, in my opinion, needs to be a near 600Euro machine with great graphics, crisp sound, cinematic edge, host of modern app(Twitch, YT **********, movies, music, etc) a serious approach to online gaming with friends, party, mic support, etc while keeping a lot of what makes Nintendo special still alive too. BLU RAY!!! No more DVD-it's an obsolete technology-it's simply done.

But imagine for a minute Nintendo could use the full power of a PS4/PC for say a Zelda or 3D Mario game.....the graphics would be great, vibrant and have huge, near life like worlds but still in the classic Nintendo feel. Imagine a Mario game, like 64, with an open world the size of Skyrim-or even bigger like TW3....it would be amazing-that is where Nintendo need to be imo.....

Greater power will not only allow far superior visuals and larger worlds-but more complex challenging AI, puzzles, bosses etc.


If Nin' release the NX in say 2 years time and it's just about on par with Xbone/PS4-or even a little better-it will fail as hard as the WiiU did as people simply wont want to pay top dollar for a very small upgrade, just like 2012. They also can't rely on the biggest game on the NX being either Mario Kart and Smash Bors yet again-nuetrals are simply bored stiff of that as reflected in Nin's struggle to grow the fan base. 

Nintendo really need something big with the NX-like it or not they are the lowest rung on the console/PC ladder right now with the WiiU and that's not where the biggest name in gaming should be. The over rely on ancient series that are beyond 8,9,10+ itterations and have little to no excitement for new fans and a lot of younger players. 

I would also suggest NX stays away from gimmicks like tablet/motion, maybe look into VR depending how well that is recieved from the Rift, Hololens, Morpheus, etc. But get back to good old controller in front of screen gaming.....To some Nintendo was Mario and Zelda when they were kids-to me it was hardcore shooter sessions on Goldeneye, Quake, Doom, Perfect Dark, etc and games like Mortal Kombat...I look at Nintendo in stores today and where is that stuff....this is a part of N history left behind for ONLY the soft, cuddly stuff like Yoshi and Mario.....as an adult now all I was really able to truly enjoy on the WiiU so far has been Bayonetta 2-which was amazing and one of the highest rated games this gen....

I thought this years was going to be N all the way-blow the others out of the water with StarFox and Zelda-both delayed...okay fine still got Devils Third and Fatal Frame-both pretty much bomb and suck-no joke D3rd was one of the worst games I've ever played....the reviews on MC pretty much trashed Animal Crossing too...so this year has been a complete right off beyond Splatoon.

Rant over.

Shorter more palatable opinion...
Really excited for Zelda next year and want to get my hands on Xenoblade Chronicles too. NX needs serious investment from N brass and if done right could put N back on top.

----------


## JCAll

Nintendo Badge Arcade is @#$%ing evil!
I'm going to leave that here.
Now if you'll excuse me, there's a Mewtwo badge I have to throw money at.

----------


## alex

Pokemon console game, probably an mmo. I'm not buying a handheld nintendo, you can print money.

----------


## gobSIDES

^Yes a real Pokemon RPG would be great. The console potential is huge to evolve the series....needed for years now.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

Nintendo had a good Thanksgiving

Target reported their online sales were their biggest in history and the 3 biggest sellers were the ipad, apple watch and the Wii U

----------


## Gryphon

Mincecraft is coming to Wii U next week

----------


## Gryphon

Mario Galaxy 1 is on the US eshop now

----------


## Endless_Legend

> and Other M was rubbish..


Other M was *excellent* in every way, except for story.   The story and cutscenes were kinda rubbish.  But the levels, the enemies, the movement and mechanics, the design, all of that was excellent.   I absolutely loved every moment of it that was live gameplay and not Sakamoto's faltering attempts to turn Samus into some kind of... whatever.

----------


## Endless_Legend

> needs to be a near 600Euro machine


No way.  That would be suicide for them. 

The reason people buy consoles instead of PCs is all about affordability and deployability.  They want something cheaper that they don't have to screw with.  You plug it in, wait for some updates, then start playing.  Any high price point ruins the dynamic.  Nintendo consoles are always the cheapest (and should be) because Nintendo's fans are fine with the cartoony look and don't really care about realistic/lightmapped/volumetric/bloom as much as other fans do. 

What Nintendo needs to do is stick to it's strengths.  Ignore the stupid gimmicky controllers, and just focus on making really good First-party titles.  

That's what sells for them.  Not third-parties, not core gamers, not weird control methods (save for the Wii's bizarre outlier success at first) 

Lots of Mario titles.  Lots of Zelda-related stuff.  Lots of Metroid.   Lots of Pokemon.  That's what prints money for them, and they need to stick with that and let it print money for them.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

I'm not sure how many people here play the Pokemon games but all year starting next month legendary Pokemon will be available via Gamestop and the Nintendo Network. Now while many people may already own some of these Pokemon I'm excited.

http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wik...hroughout_2016

----------


## JCAll

> Other M was *excellent* in every way, except for story.   The story and cutscenes were kinda rubbish.  But the levels, the enemies, the movement and mechanics, the design, all of that was excellent.   I absolutely loved every moment of it that was live gameplay and not Sakamoto's faltering attempts to turn Samus into some kind of... whatever.


Because that part was handled by Team Ninja.

----------


## DanArt

Nintendo been screwed up "Metroid" from day one on the SNES.

1. Blonde Eastern European ( Russian ) Samus. Seriously a huge amount of the fan base never seen Samus before or knew she was a she at all. In Japan the commercial aired via an actress playing a fully clothed Samus. Which ruined many ideas.

2. Samus has underwear. Again SNES Samus censored her nudity when she exploded out of the suit. So they just censored anyways. However it has been found on various cartridges this censoring is not there at all. As Nintendo explained she was suppose to be naked under the suit ( as the suit is organic material ).

.....

About Other-M. It was colorful and all but basically another "Metroid fun-house" As with Fusion. They just brought back all the enemies to life and that was the excuse. Cloning, research among other ideas. Also the game controls are mostly automatic as well.

Seriously Samus is suppose to be the super-bad Boba-fett/Jango-fett but Other-M made her look like a super-rape-victim aboard a ship of horny disgruntle men. Even one scene where she is being talked down by a commander or even being run-down by a vehicle is just childish and stupid. Team-Ninja ruined it. Nice visuals.

When we Samus, she is like looking at Master Vega/Bison walking down the hallway of Shadowloo base. Not some sorta random space grunt. 

..............

Nintendo is just fine. They make money of peoples children until they realize they could be doing something else with there time and money. But sucks them in long enough to make money off them. In fact Capcom is open about the kind of people who actually buy there products.

----------


## Step

> Other M was *excellent* in every way, except for story.   The story and cutscenes were kinda rubbish.  But the levels, the enemies, the movement and mechanics, the design, all of that was excellent.   I absolutely loved every moment of it that was live gameplay and not Sakamoto's faltering attempts to turn Samus into some kind of... whatever.


I disagree in regards to the gameplay, in a franchise that invented a genre based around exploration and back-tracking, having a game that was a linear corridor after linear corridor with no chance to backtracking is not my idea of fun, I thought the environments were nowhere near as captivating as they are in the previous games, especially compared to Super Metroid or Metroid Prime, I also found the combat incredibly simple and I just kinda went on auto-pilot after a while, I also found a lot of the designs to be completely unmemorable, only things I remember is *spoilers:*
Baby/adolescent Ridley
*end of spoilers*, and the Gravity Suit changing from Purple to some kind of of glow, neither of which I was a fan of.

I will give it one thing though, Samus felt really nice to control, that's one thing I always liked more about the 2D games, Samus just always felt faster and more agile than in Metroid Prime, where she felt a bit more clunky, I mean, it worked well for the kind of game Retro wanted to make, but I always did kind of want a 3D Metroid that had the feel of the 2D games, and Metroid: Other M delivered on that front, but that is the only plus I will give it.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

So I been playing some awesome Super Mario Maker and been playing the courses people make as well as the "Event Courses" which people make. Anyhow folks , I was wanting to know how you played the older event courses. Because I like getting those cool figures at the end on the map. I have the last like 10-20 of them and would like to get from 1-100 at least.

----------


## Gryphon

> So I been playing some awesome Super Mario Maker and been playing the courses people make as well as the "Event Courses" which people make. Anyhow folks , I was wanting to know how you played the older event courses. Because I like getting those cool figures at the end on the map. I have the last like 10-20 of them and would like to get from 1-100 at least.


Only certain event courses give costumes. You otherwise have to play the 100 Mario challenge. You can get 20 from the easy mode then have to go to the normal and hard

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Only certain event courses give costumes. You otherwise have to play the 100 Mario challenge. You can get 20 from the easy mode then have to go to the normal and hard


           Ok...I will do that tomorrow I guess. I played the 1 challenge and I guess its why it only let me go back so far.

----------


## Gryphon

http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-...-launch-title/

Rumor: Bandai Namco working on several NX games, Smash Bros. a launch title

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

One of the latest stories that has came out about the NX is ....it won't be more powerful than the PS4 or X-BOX One. Instead it will run close to those systems power wise which has had people do this reaction....






                    Because the big complaint is Nintendo needs the NX to hit big since the WiiU has failed to do good sales wise. That the company will fall further behind Sony and Microsoft in the console wars.

----------


## Gryphon

That came from a survey that turned out not to have correct info

----------


## TotalSnorefest

So many NX rumours are floating around constantly, it's barely worth paying attention to in my opinion. We'll find out more at E3; until then we'll be plenty busy with Star Fox, Pokkén Tournament, Twilight Princess HD or any of the bazillion RPGs they're releasing for 3DS soon. 

Might pick up a new game soon though, I'm thinking Splatoon, Yoshi or Captain Toad - they all look so fun!

----------


## Endless_Legend

> One of the latest stories that has came out about the NX is ....it won't be more powerful than the PS4 or X-BOX One. Instead it will run close to those systems power wise which has had people do this reaction....
> 
>                     Because the big complaint is Nintendo needs the NX to hit big since the WiiU has failed to do good sales wise. That the company will fall further behind Sony and Microsoft in the console wars.


"People" don't understand the market, then, if that's their reaction. 

Nintendo falling behind was never about the system's lack of power.  Nintendo fans don't care about power.   The Wii U fell behind because _there were no games for it for the first two years._ 

Nintendo made the mistake of believing the lies that the rest of the industry told them, that they needed third-party support.   So Nintendo deliberately delayed releasing most of their first-party franchises for the first year that the Wii U was out, to give the third parties time to release theirs.  

Trouble was, then alot of third-parties back out and decided not to develop games for the Wii U at all.  Which caused sales to crater (because hardware sales are driven by titles and content, not power) which then caused the remaining third-parties to pull out.  Nintendo was left alone in the cold with nothing ready to ship.     THEN they experienced problems and delays for their First-party games (which they were now trying to rush to market) which caused almost nothing to come out for the second year. 

What Nintendo should have done from the beginning, what they had always done successfully in the past, was go-it-alone.   Screw third parties, and just dump a ton of cash into lots of great First-party titles.  

They're doing that now, and the Wii U is selling a lot more (although still not well, due to very poor/nonexistant marketing of the Wii U, and also because it's name sucks and confuses the casual buyers who can't tell it apart from the Wii)

The system's power doesn't matter.   The NX doesn't really even need to be any more powerful than the Wii U.    What it needs is _titles_.   _Lots of first party titles._

----------


## Vernedi

With the recent development of Puni-chan, and the different Zygarde forms, I'm curious how they will integrate this into future Pokémon games.

Also, it's February and we haven't gotten any news on major announcements for the franchise. It's the 20th anniversary! Come on, Nintendo/Gamefreak!

----------


## Gryphon

There is a 41 minute Nintendo direct starting in 15 minutes

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## TotalSnorefest

Thanks Gryphon! Some cool stuff in there. The new Paper Mario looks gorgeous, Tokyo Mirage Sessions Sharp FE looks absolutely ridiculously over the top (so naturally I'm interested) and honestly, Metroid Federation Force will probably end up okay. Not the kind of Metroid I'm interested in personally, but I doubt it will be bad. 

I'm not fully getting Star Fox Guard though, looks like that's either digital or a pack-in for a limited release with the main Star Fox Zero? Looks like a cool version of tower defense.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Personally I love my Wii U.  Sad it didn't do better then it did, its a solid system in my book.  Hopefully the NX will get off to a stronger start.

  Anywho, been playing a lot of Pokken Tournament lately and been enjoying it, also looking forward to the release of Hyrule Warriors Legends on the 3DS this Friday!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Anywho, been playing a lot of Pokken Tournament lately and been enjoying it, also looking forward to the release of Hyrule Warriors Legends on the 3DS this Friday!


How would you think Pokkén would rate for someone who isn't huge on fighting games? I've played a fair share of Smash Bros, but could never really get much fun out of Mortal Kombat/Capcom vs SNK and stuff. Considering to try it again with Pokkén though because, well because Pokémon! Just not convinced yet I wanna spend 60 bucks on it.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> How would you think Pokkén would rate for someone who isn't huge on fighting games? I've played a fair share of Smash Bros, but could never really get much fun out of Mortal Kombat/Capcom vs SNK and stuff. Considering to try it again with Pokkén though because, well because Pokémon! Just not convinced yet I wanna spend 60 bucks on it.



  Well I would say the game is abit more complex then smash in terms of controls but not so hard that you wouldn't be able to enjoy it.  If that makes any sense.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Well I would say the game is abit more complex then smash in terms of controls but not so hard that you wouldn't be able to enjoy it.  If that makes any sense.


Awesome, thanks! Yeah it's just I don't have the patience/time to learn endless button combos like many fighting games almost demand. Glad to hear this isn't hugely complicated, I'll give it a go soon! Particularly curious how Suicune plays, being a quatroped and all.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Got my copy of Hyrule Warriors Legends today.  Pretty fun game IMO, easier then the Wii U version.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

Can we talk about games exclusively released to Nintendo systems but are developed by other companies?
I'm a huge fan of the Metroid style Castlevania games, and with the exception of _Symphony of the Night_, they all belong to handheld Nintendo systems.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

So apparently Miitomo will launch in the U.S. and Europe this Thursday.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/03/...a-release-date

----------


## Gryphon

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/syste...060961/?page=1


New NX rumors





> I stumbled across a New user on Reddit called 'desmotor' - claims to be another Nintendo employee from NOA marketing. So i couldn't resist asking some questions. The threads are quite recent so if you enjoy the rumormill, i encourage you to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> Here are some highlights from what he has said already:
> 
> - Says previous leaker/colleague was embarrassingly fired.
> 
> - His colleagues know he is leaking stuff but Nintendo won't find out who he is. He won't take the risk like Trevelyan's source by proving his validity to the internet. He is doing for the 'fun and told you so factor'. Apparently Nintendo doesn't treat him well considering what he does, and things have gotten worse since the Trevelyan leak (a.k.a. SupermetalDave64), and he has no respect for them. Those leaks are the only ones which have been legit btw.
> 
> So, first off,
> ...

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

So Miitomo came out today.  Anybody else download it yet?  If so what do you think?

----------


## Gryphon

A new reddit user has come forth claiming to be a dev on an NX game

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoNX/...or_the_nx_ask/

From the bits of info we have

Not a Japanese game, will likely be revealed in April, definitive console edition and an rpg

About the NX

Very marketable name

NOT backwards compatible

If the rumors of a ps4.5 are true then it will be equal to NX ( this was the part that I thought will get a lot of attention)

The most powerful console the dev ever worked on.

Here are quotes

"*It is more powerful than the PS4 by any sensible metric. Overall, it is at least slightly more powerful 
*12GB on ours. A substantial portion may not be available to games (we can only go as high as 6GB right now)
*1TB embedded HDD, pretty sure this is not the case for the consumer version, though
*I'll tell you it's not x86 (but you can probably guess what it is)"

Connectivity with mobile devices seems to be the goal.

"Our devkit uses discs. At least one controller has a screen, albeit there are at least two separate kinds of controllers. More powerful than a PS4, but these things are naturally hard to quantify, there are so many things to keep track of. I will say, there is no single metric where the console is weaker than the PS4. At worst it matches it. Development is extremely easy, no obvious bottlenecks on the hardware. Our game is a port."

"There are scrolling shoulder buttons. They are the L and R buttons. They depress too. We are using them for weapon and spell switching (though we are programming remapping for controls, too). The scroll buttons are my favorite part of the controller, to be honest, they are a sensible and practical evolution for controllers. We're just using the screen for inventory and maps. Nothing special. We might do Remote Play on the controller, but we are waiting on Nintendo for guidelines on that, I believe."

"I know nothing about the handheld- if it exists, we weren't shown it. I know there is at least one extension port on the devkit, I don't know what that is for. There is no 'new way to play,' that's just marketing speak. It's a fairly traditional console with some sensible evolutions. From what I can gather about targeted specifications for the retail release, I think Nintendo may have some AR gimmicks, but they are definitely not the central point of the console to the best of my knowledge."

"Nintendo plans a Q2 reveal of the console, that is honestly all I know (we've been told to have a trailer and demo build ready, to be deployed at short notice any time starting April)"

"I couldn't tell you anything about what games Nintendo has planned.I know they had a meeting with the upper management, and I think that their own lineup was discussed in that meeting, but the most I hear is that Nintendo will have 'a good lineup.' Which, I mean, that goes without saying, right? The online is definitely far better this time around. In general, it seems like we can 'plug in' (so to speak) loads of online features into our games without having to worrying about whether the backend even supports them, that we never could on Nintendo systems before. There's not much online functionality in our game, but even basic features that were missing before are present here."

"I couldn't speak to what the final OS will be like at all. Right now, it's a hog. I think 6GB is reserved for it. It seems to run mostly fine. It resembles Android the most- a very bloated Android."

"*The touch screen is capacitive. Very high quality, in my experience.
*I think this version of the game is definitive, at least on consoles. It looks the best, performs the best, and has extra content included.
*We're pretty excited about it. We have never worked on a Nintendo system before (by which I mean specifically my team), and we are pleasantly surprised
*I do not wish to speak of the name
*It is a powerful, flexible traditional console, with very minor gimmicks that don't get in the way. Very unlike Nintendo, at least the Nintendo of the last 15 years."

"There will be a new Nintendo console out this year. As of right now, we have a launch window for December, and I am pretty sure we are aiming to be a launch game."

"The OS seems to be fully accessible while the game is running. I can confirm that multitasking is a thing. The devkit can interact with Android and iOS tablets and phones, as well as PCs and Macs (I specifically tested for a Mac). From what I have been able to gather- and this part is strictly speculation- I think that the console will be able to construct a full profile for you by having you just pair up with a smartphone or tablet or PC, without you having to set one up."

"You can do this with games, although obviously, you need to have the other device programmed to be able to communicate with the console. In simple terms, games with smartphone apps will be able to instantly connect with their apps on phones or tablets, without nonsensical logins and pairings and synchronizations, and what not."

"It's a marketable name. Not like Wii U, which was inherently a terrible one. This is my final answer for now! I'll make a new thread (or bump this one) when I return!"

"It's flat out the most powerful console I have ever worked on, with no bottlenecks."

"Uh, I'll make this my last answer for now: if the PS4.5 is real, I think it and the NX should be reasonably matched."

"Interactive achievements are a thing. They're not EXACTLY like achievements, they're more like challenges (or 'missions'), but we're implementing them like achievements. "

----------


## fandumb

After falling for the controller fakes I don't believe anything anymore.

----------


## L.R Johansson

The "dev'-leak" actually sounds more reasonable - mainly for one reason only: the lack of a cartridge-system.

A cartridge-system just isn't economically feasible today - they cost of making itty-bitty compact cartridges that can actually fill up 1080p -games is simply unreasonable! To compete with Xbone and PS4, Nintendo needs Bluray - that means data-sizes from somewhere around 12 - 25 gb! It's possible, but this would make Nintendo-games more expensive than their competitors - and Nintendo can't afford to do that these days.

Though, I will say this - if what the dev'-leak says ends up being true, then that would be awesome, as that's basically what Nintendo have needed to do for some time now.

----------


## JCAll

> So Miitomo came out today.  Anybody else download it yet?  If so what do you think?


Miitomo is cute, and I intend to mine it for all the My Nintendo points that I can, but it's also a pile of bugs and crashes.  I have 2 tablets, one that won't run it at all and another that will run it but the keyboard keeps crashing so I can't type anything.  Hopefully they'll get the stability up in a few updates, but I'm still miffed.  This is why I don't trust Nintendo to launch things except on their own hardware.

On a separate note:  Everything Reddit says is wrong about everything ever.

----------


## VivaChiba

I was pretty miffed that I can use parental control to buy eshop games for my 10 year old, but he's too young to get a my.nintendo.com account - not even via parental control!  It seems silly, but why can other people get discounts and other perks and he/we can't?  It's not as if kids 13 and over are buying titles anyway - it's the parents!

That aside, am I to believe that there will be a new _handheld_ Nintendo system coming out next year?
With the release of the New 3DS, that doesn't seem logical... but I certainly won't spring for a DSXL if that's the case.

----------


## VivaChiba

By the way, does anyone know how to rearrange the icons on the 2DS menu?

See, we've deleted some demo's and there are these annoying empty spaces between the icons (most of which are games)...  The other thing is that crap like YouTube, which is never used on that system, are right at the beginning of the menu, whereas the cartridge and the most popular games are waaay further back, meaning needless scrolling.

Nintendo should address the annoying little things like this, rather than try to sell themes... which is pretty much a total waste of money.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> By the way, does anyone know how to rearrange the icons on the 2DS menu?
> 
> See, we've deleted some demo's and there are these annoying empty spaces between the icons (most of which are games)...  The other thing is that crap like YouTube, which is never used on that system, are right at the beginning of the menu, whereas the cartridge and the most popular games are waaay further back, meaning needless scrolling.
> 
> Nintendo should address the annoying little things like this, rather than try to sell themes... which is pretty much a total waste of money.


Pretty sure you just take the stylus, and then tap & hold on the icon for a few seconds. It becomes able to move and you can drag it into another spot!

----------


## VivaChiba

For real?
That must mean that there's something up with our system then, because we can't get those stupid badge from the arcade to decorate the screen either (damn things just ping back up into the selection area when the stylus is lifted).

Anyway, we're using a 2DS and thanks a lot for the advice - I'll give it another go next time I'm about to play Pokemon Shuffle.

----------


## VivaChiba

> Can we talk about games exclusively released to Nintendo systems but are developed by other companies?
> I'm a huge fan of the Metroid style Castlevania games, and with the exception of _Symphony of the Night_, they all belong to handheld Nintendo systems.


Apologies for the doulbe post (again).

Anyway, have you tried the Ninja Turtles games on 3DS?  I got my boy one and he loves it!  It's not as good as the Castlevania titles on DS (in MY opinion - he never got into them), but the one we have, a least, is well worth checking out... its just a pity that I can't think what it's called, though the box does have the Nickleodeon logo on it.

I also heard that Batman: Arkham is like Castlevania so picked up a copy dirt cheap on Amazon (£5 cheap!)... but I've not really had the time to play it so can't confirm that.

----------


## VivaChiba

> Pretty sure you just take the stylus, and then tap & hold on the icon for a few seconds. It becomes able to move and you can drag it into another spot!


Wow, it worked!
I did a couple of system updates a few weeks back so maybe it got fixed then?  But thanks for that!

The badges from the arcade still won't stay in place though, and we can't swap the icons with the corresponding badges either, which renders any reason to pay money for the arcade even more pointless than it already is.

----------


## Gryphon

New NX rumors

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost...postcount=5735





> Ok, this is my first time posting any kind of rumor, leak, or insider information, whatever you want to call it. While I believe the info to be true, things can always change at the last minute and then I look like an asshole who lied. I have more than one source and this post will basically contain things I've heard, conversations I've had with people in the know (other insiders, devs, writers, etc). To make this easier, I think I'll do a tiered rumor ranking, where a T1 (Tier 1) means one source told me this, T2 means two, T3 means three, and T4 means at least four sources or more told me or others the same thing. So T4 rumors have multiple sources and are likely more credible than a T1, but that doesnt necessarily mean a T1 is false. The bolded parts will be the rumor, the text after it will be additional info mixed with some of my opinion, and the sources thoughts.
> 
>  Also, while I was writing this short essay I asked my new sources about the May 9th NX reveal date, they said they'd look into it.
> 
>  Remember, I'm no journalist or english major 
> 
> T4 Rumors
> The NX will be more powerful than the PS4. "By a noticeable amount". From the CPU, to GPU, to RAM. Sources don't know the clock speeds, or memory type or amount of memory. But if the CPU is 15-30% stronger than PS4 as alluded to by LCGeek, than the GPU would need to match that bump in order to not bottleneck (Nintendo hates their bottlenecks).
> 
> ...

----------


## VivaChiba

So, what exactly is he referring to by "handheld"?

To me, that means a new DS (for want of a better term), but then he goes on to mention that Nintendo are focused on building up the New 3DS and the 3DS' catalogue on the whole.

As I mentioned previously, I'm considering buying a 3DSXL and transferring all data from our 2DS across (because most of our games have come as downloads via the eshop), but if there's to be a new handheld console in the next year or two, I won't bother.

----------


## DanArt

You know might be obviously right. As with the Nomad, TurboExpress, and the portable Dreamcast. Nintendo might just focus entirely on making a handheld and just segregate DLC to each region instead. They are already doing this right now with the vicious amount of censorship on there games. The release of "Sonic" for the 3DS had so many extras and was actually more interesting compared to the WiiU version. 

And all the controllers will be wireless because there is no I/O device as Morpheus from the "Third Eye" would say.

----------


## Gryphon

List of Current Rumored NX Games 

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2287

Dragon quest xi
Dragon quest x 

Final Fantasy 15
Final Fantasy Vii remake

super smash bros
the legend of Zelda

Pikmin 4
Beyond good and evil 2

Super Mario Maker (stated to not be 100% likely to be released)
Splatoon (stated to not be 100% likely to be released)

Included in the link is the source for the rumors

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

It seems Mewtwo is not only the best Pokémon.  But the most handsome as well XD.
http://comicsalliance.com/poll-mewtw...dsome-pokemon/

----------


## JCAll

> It seems Mewtwo is not only the best Pokémon.  But the most handsome as well XD.
> http://comicsalliance.com/poll-mewtw...dsome-pokemon/


Well of course, was there ever any doubt.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Starfox is getting an animated short on the 20th!

http://www.ign.com/videos/2016/04/18...teaser-trailer


  Edit

 Also Sonic will be giving away Mario & Luigi Paper Jam toys in Kids meals starting tomorrow.
http://nintendoeverything.com/ninten...to-kids-meals/

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Kirby Amiibo are now available for pre-order at Gamestop!

http://nintendoeverything.com/kirby-...e-at-gamestop/

----------


## Gryphon

https://arcadegirl64.wordpress.com/2...ftware-output/

EMILY ROGERS: Why You Should Be Excited For The NX Output

Emily Is THE most trustworthy source when it comes to leaks





> Why you should be excited about NX’s software output
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing our attention solely on hardware, we should really be having a discussion about NX’s software. Based on things I’ve heard, I am 100% confident that the NX’s software output will blow away the Wii U’s software output (which was never impressive to begin with). In a single year, the NX will build a larger library of games than Wii U produced in three or four years.
> 
> This isn’t some hyperbolic statement. This isn’t speculation nor blind optimism. These aren’t my personal fan wishes either. Furthermore, my negative feelings toward the Wii U have zero influence on any of the information mentioned below.
> 
> Here is what I’ve been told by my sources close to Nintendo:
> •The big fundamental focal point (and overall goal) behind NX is to vastly increase the software output from Nintendo’s first party teams and studios.
> ...

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Happy Star Fox Zero release day!

   For those who haven't seen it yet, here's the animated short released for the game.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

OK, so after playing the games for abit, I gotta say, surprisingly I enjoy Guard more then Zero.   Zero is by no means a bad game mind you, but the controls are kind of aggravating at times, meanwhile Guard is much more simplistic and addictive.  Overall I am satisfied with my purchase, but was not expecting to be more entertained by Guard then Zero.


    Welp, at the very least this should tide me over in the games department till Kirby: Planet Robobot comes out in June.

----------


## JCAll

> OK, so after playing the games for abit, I gotta say, surprisingly I enjoy Guard more then Zero.   Zero is by no means a bad game mind you, but the controls are kind of aggravating at times, meanwhile Guard is much more simplistic and addictive.  Overall I am satisfied with my purchase, but was not expecting to be more entertained by Guard then Zero.
> 
> 
>     Welp, at the very least this should tide me over in the games department till Kirby: Planet Robobot comes out in June.


If I remember my E3 announcements correctly, Guard was a project Miyamoto was personally involved in.  So I'm not surprised.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

You know, one thing I'm wondering about the NX is if it will Utilize Amiibo like the 3DS & Wii-U have?  I know some people see them as a gimmick, but I think its fun to have extra little amiibo centric bonueses in games.

----------


## JCAll

> You know, one thing I'm wondering about the NX is if it will Utilize Amiibo like the 3DS & Wii-U have?  I know some people see them as a gimmick, but I think its fun to have extra little amiibo centric bonueses in games.


As long as Amiibo remains one of Nintendo's money trees, they'll keep using them.

----------


## Gryphon

https://www.humblebundle.com/friends...tendo-3ds-wiiu

Nintendo is doing another humble bundle

----------


## Gryphon

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...21813081522176

NX coming march 2017

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...21813081522176
> 
> NX coming march 2017


Quite a lot of news today! NX date and Zelda confirmed as a launch title, and mobile versions for Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem. Gotta say that moving Zelda to next year doesn't surprise me, but for the Wii U it leaves quite a barren 2016. With Pokkén, Twilight Princess, Star Fox Zero all out already, what does that leave?

Mario & Sonic Olympics, Tokyo Mirage Sessions, Paper Mario? I guess things like Lego Star Wars, Yooka-Laylee, Mighty No 9, Terraria, Minecraft are all getting physical releases and it's not like there's a shortage of good games out already, just looks a lil' empty is all.

----------


## goof

Can anybody tell me if Lego Dimensions for Wii U is like Lego Jurassic Park in that, instead of using the split screen, one player can do their own thing on the gamepad screen while the other uses the tv screen? Also, are there any other Lego Wii U games that have the non-split screen option for two players?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...21813081522176
> 
> NX coming march 2017


                   Honestly , why not try and show something at E3 to hype your product coming in March 2017 ? Its like Nintendo is thinking ..."Fuck it all , were Nintendo and even though WiiU sales were shit , we still run the world !"

----------


## Gryphon

> Honestly , why not try and show something at E3 to hype your product coming in March 2017 ? Its like Nintendo is thinking ..."Fuck it all , were Nintendo and even though WiiU sales were shit , we still run the world !"


Or they want to show it off at a separate event and will show some other annoucnements at e3 instead

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Or they want to show it off at a separate event and will show some other annoucnements at e3 instead


          One article claimed they will show Zelda....and....well Zelda basically. I can see why WiiU failed really. I remember watching video where someone discussed Nintendo and the level of success they were at , at one point. They were like NFL Dynasty at the top or a wrestling promotion at the top. They had the Wii and it did huge. It sold 100+ Million units worldwide and made them the company to beat. They own the hand held market as well. No one could top what Nintendo was doing in the mid/late 2000's. 

             But usually when your on a run of being hugely successful , you don't see yourself falling. The WiiU was like that . Nintendo in a sense are still in a ...how did this fail ? How did we only sell 13+ million units of this system ? Clearly its the peoples fault for not getting it. Business as usual , they will get the next product . Business as usual , were Nintendo. Were still #1. No one else matters.


                 And well , as some will say ...Sony is #1 now. Microsoft is #2 and Nintendo had became a distant #3. You would think they would wanna promote and hype this product huge.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Personally I love my WiiU, I don't really see why it underperformed like it did.  Sure some people say lack of third party support, but really imo you buy a Nintendo system for well, Nintendo games!  And the WiiU has had more then enough solid 1st party titles, I mean there's Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, Mario Kart 8, Splatoon, Super Smash Bros, Super Mario Maker, Yoshi's Wooly World, and this year so far we have gotten Pokken Tournament and Star Fox Zero/Guard.

  Sure the first year or so were pretty slow, but overall I think the WiiU has a fair share of solid titles.


   Anywho on to the NX, while I am looking forward to its release, March just seems like a weird month to launch a system to me.  I mean I guess its kind of smart, they wont have to worry about competing with Sony and Microsoft during the holiday season this year and then will have the jump on them next year with the NX launching so early on, with I'm guessing first and third party titles for it slowly coming out throughout the year, possibly leading to a big line-up reveal at E3 of 2017. So yea guess it is a smart move.


  As for mobile titles, I've never had any interest in Fire Emblem myself, but looking forward to learning more about the Animal Crossing app.


   And as for this years E3, i'm fine with it being Zelda centric, but I hope we will also get more info on the Upcoming Pokémon Sun & Moon games, and maybe at least 1 or 2 surprises.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Looks like Nintendo still has big plans for the 3DS over the next year.

----------


## Gryphon

http://realotakugamer.com/games-that...joy-mech-fight

I wrote an editorial for Real Otaku Gamer on why the game Joy Mech Fight should be revived. Can you guys let me know what you think?

----------


## JCAll

> http://realotakugamer.com/games-that...joy-mech-fight
> 
> I wrote an editorial for Real Otaku Gamer on why the game Joy Mech Fight should be revived. Can you guys let me know what you think?


Nice, you sound like me whenever I talk about Custom Robo.

----------


## Gryphon

Koei Tecmo has confirmed they are working on NX games 

http://realotakugamer.com/koei-tecmo...g-games-for-nx

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

> Apologies for the doulbe post (again).
> 
> Anyway, have you tried the Ninja Turtles games on 3DS?  I got my boy one and he loves it!  It's not as good as the Castlevania titles on DS (in MY opinion - he never got into them), but the one we have, a least, is well worth checking out... its just a pity that I can't think what it's called, though the box does have the Nickleodeon logo on it.
> 
> I also heard that Batman: Arkham is like Castlevania so picked up a copy dirt cheap on Amazon (£5 cheap!)... but I've not really had the time to play it so can't confirm that.


Nickelodeon own the Turtles franchise currently, and I don't have a 3DS.
I like the GBA games based on the 4Kids series, a show I really love.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Squid Sisters from Splatoon are getting their own Amiibo.

----------


## gobSIDES

In Nintendo related discussion I sold my Wii U-so that's good, went surprisingly easy. 

NX coming in March not bad news at all. Apparently it's using the same chipset as the PS4 and XBO but some reports are suggesting it may not be as powerful as a PS4 which I pray is not true as circa the time the NX comes out the Neo could be here which is even more powerful than the PS4 and again Nintendo could be left with the weakest console on the shelf, only this time they would be the youngest.....wouldn't really be acceptable in my eyes. 


I pray this is not another low cost simple machine.....people largely rejected the Wii U because it didn't really tick the boxes people wanted today and next year Ninetendo should be trying to out match the PS4 simply put. They can still have all the same games they would on a cheaper machine only better.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Gamestop started their Darkrai promotion for the Pokémon games today.

----------


## WebCrawlComics

> In Nintendo related discussion I sold my Wii U-so that's good, went surprisingly easy. 
> 
> NX coming in March not bad news at all. Apparently it's using the same chipset as the PS4 and XBO but some reports are suggesting it may not be as powerful as a PS4 which I pray is not true as circa the time the NX comes out the Neo could be here which is even more powerful than the PS4 and again Nintendo could be left with the weakest console on the shelf, only this time they would be the youngest.....wouldn't really be acceptable in my eyes. 
> 
> 
> I pray this is not another low cost simple machine.....people largely rejected the Wii U because it didn't really tick the boxes people wanted today and next year Ninetendo should be trying to out match the PS4 simply put. They can still have all the same games they would on a cheaper machine only better.


Nintendo has a lot to live up to this time, and I think many fans are very perturbed the way the last year or so has went. I hope things get better for them and the company!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Nintendo has a lot to live up to this time, and I think many fans are very perturbed the way the last year or so has went. I hope things get better for them and the company!


  I thought 2015 was a solid year, I mean we got Splatoon, Super Mario Maker & Yoshi's Woolly World for WiiU.  3DS gave us a port of Majora's Mask and Xenoblade Chronicles 3D.  and heck the year before that we got Hyrule Warriors, Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros for Wii U & 3DS. 



  And this year so far we've gotten Pokken Tournament and Starfox Zero/Guard on the Wii-U,  and we have 2 new Fire Emblem games on 3DS, a port of Hyrule Warriors, as well as Kirby Planet Robobot coming out this summer.  and 2 new Pokémon Games coming out this Holiday season.


  So yea I really don't get why people seem to rag on Nintendo, we still get fun games, and personally i'm more of a quality over quantity person when it comes to electronics.



  Then again though despite playing video games since the SNES era i'm not really a gamer, just someone who plays video games to have fun and destress and what not, so I fully admit I have no idea what modern gamers want.  Personally as long as I have games I can have fun with i'm happy.


  But yea, I do hope the NX can help Nintendo jump back up to #1.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Nintendo has lost the crown to Sony by such a level. Its not just in PS4's they are losing. According to a report , Playstation Network itself earned $529,000,000 Yen compared to the whole of Nintendo at 504,000,000 yen. That is insane when ya sit and think that just one part of Playstation made a shit ton of money. They are a very distant 3rd and will need NX to catch up huge.

----------


## VivaChiba

> Koei Tecmo has confirmed they are working on NX games 
> 
> http://realotakugamer.com/koei-tecmo...g-games-for-nx


There was a game on DS where an evil nutty professor unleashed robot monster things on a village and you were a good nutty professor who unleashed your own Frankenstein robot to defeat them.  The game-play was basically trading blows, destroying limbs, gathering new parts and merging them onto your creation to buff it up enough to fight the tougher machines on your way up to the evil nutty dude's castle.
Unfortunately, I can't for the life of me remember what it was called and I'm not finding any clues online.

That said, I can't imagine why Nintendo would want to remake a Famicon game that nobody in the west has heard of, especially when Sega should instead remake Virtual On, which actually was popular.


But I just want a Guardian Heroes remake/reboot... or a Code of Princess with much longer levels.

Oh, okay, a Guardian Heroes remake.

----------


## JCAll

> Nintendo has lost the crown to Sony by such a level. Its not just in PS4's they are losing. According to a report , Playstation Network itself earned $529,000,000 Yen compared to the whole of Nintendo at 504,000,000 yen. That is insane when ya sit and think that just one part of Playstation made a shit ton of money. They are a very distant 3rd and will need NX to catch up huge.


Is that including PS+?

----------


## gobSIDES

> Nintendo has a lot to live up to this time, and I think many fans are very perturbed the way the last year or so has went. I hope things get better for them and the company!


I really do too-after such a rotter, just my opinion, of a year like 2015 when it really didn't even feel like I owned a WiiU I have just become so disillusioned with Nintendo and no longer feel like it's a gamer friendly or safe to follow company for me.

Nintendo need to get back to delivering fresh experience on tech' relevant machines and giving many good 1st and 3rd party games per year....when that happens I'm the first guy in store to get my NX...

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Is that including PS+?


           Nope that doesn't include hardware sales or games. Its basically what PSN earns from subscriptions and all. That is what made everyone do a whoa. I think with everything else it climbs into the billion of yen for Sony.

----------


## Gryphon

Rumor: Retro Studios' NX game might be a new IP

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1212933

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> I really do too-after such a rotter, just my opinion, of a year like 2015 when it really didn't even feel like I owned a WiiU I have just become so disillusioned with Nintendo and no longer feel like it's a gamer friendly or safe to follow company for me.
> 
> Nintendo need to get back to delivering fresh experience on tech' relevant machines and giving many good 1st and 3rd party games per year....when that happens I'm the first guy in store to get my NX...




 I gotta ask, how is a company that focuses on video games not gamer friendly?  I mean sure the Wii-U gamepad was different then a traditional controller, but it's not by any means unusable.


  Again maybe it's just me cause I'm not really a gamer myself and have no idea what "real gamers"  want,  aside from the yearly installment of the same generic FPS or Sports games.  But yea, Nintendo has had solid games on the WiiU and 3DS.  

As for other things.  I don't really get the whole technical side of gaming.  People talk about the specs, graphics etc.  That's fine and all, but really it seems people focus more on the Video side of video games then the game side.  Again maybe it's just me, but I don't need a high def nteractive movie, I just want a game to be well as game.


  But hey that's just me.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Starter Pokémon for Sun & Moon Revealed!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Ice Climbers Costume for Super Mario Maker is now available.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Pokken Tournament has outsold Street Fighter V!

http://comicbook.com/2016/05/16/pokk...hter-v-on-ps4/

----------


## Gryphon

> Pokken Tournament has outsold Street Fighter V!
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2016/05/16/pokk...hter-v-on-ps4/


With the caveat that it outsold it at Retail in NA and Japan. Digitally SF V outsold Pokken

----------


## VivaChiba

> Again maybe it's just me cause I'm not really a gamer myself and have no idea what "real gamers"  want


(Disjointed rant coming on...)

They want to be able to sit in a darkened room with a headset on, talking to strangers as they move their little soldier around on screen.

They want to be able to upload videos of themselves playing the kind of games that can attract 100,000 viewers... none of whom seem to mind the fact that the nerds playing are incredibly annoying and if that son of a bitch screams once more, I swear I'm going to put a block on YouTube!

But, where Nintendo has really lost money is to the tablet/phone platform, which, sadly, they most likely tried to win back via their over-expensive WiiU controllers, failing to realise that most people who may have bought the WiiU were turned off by this and that most modern casual gamers will settle for crap games on their mobile phones because they're:
A) free
B) have millions of real-life opponents to take on at any time (I never managed to get a fight on DOA Dimensions or Street Fighter on our 2DS even once!)
C) all in spiffy HD

Personally, I'd rather just buy a game than have a game that's free but puts me at a constant disadvantage when competing against players who regularly pump cash into the said game to get ahead.  Actually, it's all the "micro-payments" that casual gamers don't seem to mind making... and believe me, they can add up!  But what's the real sh*t is when you pay €45 for a game and then the developers say, "Hey, if you pay more, you can get all this great downloadable content, like extra maps/quests/weapons/etc."
That really winds me up because the developers should be putting that crap out there for free, as an incentive for those who haven't yet bought the game to do so, and as a loyalty gift for the fans who already have, and unfortunately, I'm seeing this more and more often on Nintendo releases.

For casual gamers like myself, Nintendo need to think about how to keep/get them back...

Nintendo needs to get more free content out there of a high quality, so that immediately, gamers can download cool titles.  Nintendo can consider it as a Thank You for buying their handheld/console, but really, they need to compete with tablets as well as PSs and X-boxes, and if a casual gamer buys the console, gets to play a handful of really good games for free (maybe with the option of "micro-payments" but by no means a requirement), the company will already be ahead in sales.  Given that a lot of casual gamers who don't necessarily want to fork out €45 per title will then look for more games on the machine, Nintendo then need to have a steady line of mid-price games, all of a high quality (by "free" games, you can look at Pokemon Shuffle for a example: excellent, addictive and perfectly playable without having to buy gems).

When taking on the PSs and X-boxes, Nintendo need some 3rd party content - on the WiiU there seemed to be pretty much none.
People see Uncharted advertised on TV and they might not want to buy it, but they at least want to know that they can get it on their console if they choose to.
Family/children-friendly games are fun, but adults sometimes want something a little darker.  Nintendo needs to create their OWN sh*t like Assassin's Creed/Call of Duty; NOT to rip these games off, but so that they can have appeal to wider audiences and have the exclusive on these titles.

Most importantly though, Nintendo needs a much, much, much bigger catalogue for the NX than the WiiU.
Casual gamers like to part-exchange titles, pick them up used (cheap) and simply have a lot of options.  If I go into a game shop now and look at the Nintendo section which contains the DS, 3DS, Wii _and_ WiiU, it's smaller than the PS3 section.
Psychologically that says to me, "Don't buy Nintendo, they're an ailing company and their console/handheld could be made redundant at any time."

All-in-all, not easy times ahead for Nintendo, but _focus on a proper game controller that the average gamer is used to(!!!!)_, get a WiiFit equivalent for the NX's release (the Wii Balance Board being compatible would be great for consumers) and seriously consider the above and the NX may stand a chance.

----------


## JCAll

> With the caveat that it outsold it at Retail in NA and Japan. Digitally SF V outsold Pokken


Though I'm pretty sure Pokken has an arcade presence, where SFV doesn't.  There are a lot more numbers here than just copies sold when figuring up the profits.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Heres an interesting story about a guy who used Mario Maker to prupose to his girlfriend.  

http://comicbook.com/2016/05/27/man-...to-girlfriend/

----------


## Pinsir

Nintendo is a manifestation of God's light upon the world.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Nintendo is a manifestation of God's light upon the world.



  Hallelujah!  Preach it brother!  :Cool:

----------


## Gryphon

http://nintendoenthusiast.com/articl...medium=twitter



> In a recent earnings call, Gamestop did something that we rarely see the company do: Stick up for Nintendo. After calling the Wii U console "disappointing" as recently as earlier this month, it seems like Gamestop has gained a bit of confidence in the NX. The company said that the console could bring in $7.5 billion in just two years on the market, which is about half the revenue the original Wii brought in. Mike Hogan, the Executive Vice President of Business Strategy, was even more bullish on the console. In a statement, Hogan said that "The Nintendo NX is gonna be huge!" That sounds like nothing short of an endorsement.
> 
> Gamestop definitely knows something that we do not know. After all, retailers are often some of the first to know about new products - before even media insiders find out, and long before a public announcement is made. The true question is: What does Gamestop know that allows the company to be so confident in Nintendo's next console?
> 
> Perhaps Gamestop knows the specs and price of the NX. In that case, maybe the console is powerful - at least on the level of the PSNeo and Xbox 1.5 - and affordable for consumers to pick up. Of course it would make sense in this case that revenue would probably be rather high for the console.
> 
> Another possibility, likely the most probable, is that Gamestop knows the launch titles for the NX. If Gamestop knows that the console is getting a spectacular first launch year, and believes that software can truly move hardware, then a bullish claim on the NX would also make sense. Imagine that the NX gets Mario, Zelda, a Retro Studios title, Pikmin, and Animal Crossing within its first year - that must be a recipe for success.
> 
> It is also quite possible that Gamestop has seen some of the marketing materials planned for the NX and knows what the console's main feature or "gimmick" is. If Gamestop believes in the main feature of the NX, thinking that the console will catch on, then that could also explain the company's confidence in the console.
> ...

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Trailer for the new Zelda is out!





    Now that is gorgeous!   Look forward to playing it next year!

----------


## MikeP

I admit, I almost squealed like a little girl.  That game is everything I've ever wanted in a modern Zelda game.  Skryim type land, cell shaded graphics, and it sounds like voice acting is finally coming to the franchise.

----------


## AdamFTF

The new Zelda looks good, but honestly I'm wondering what the gimmick is.  There's been a gimmick ever since Ocarina of Time.  Time changing ocarinas, transforming masks, conducting the wind, turning into a wolf, turning into a painting, etc.

"Breath of the Wild", huh?  I want to say it's a flute that turns you into animals, but I may be thinking a little too literally.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

New Amiibo have been announced for the upcoming Zelda Game as well as an expansion on the existing Mario Bros. Series.




  Also a new Mario Party game for 3DS titled Mario Party: Star Rush has been announced
http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/06/...ounced-for-3ds

----------


## Nyssane

Ugh, Mario Party: Star Rush is worrisome. The main mode is nothing like traditional Mario Party -- each player plays as a Toad walking around the map (in any direction) trying to recruit Ally Characters (Mario, Luigi, Peach, etc.), get gold, and beat bosses. If this is their *main* mode, I'm hesitant to get too invested in the game, and I say this as a longtime, loyal MP player. Amiibo Party will probably be back, too, which hopefully is more traditional but not as bland as the Wii U version.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Ever Oasis looks like it could be a fun game.


   Also, I feel kind of bad for Paper Mario: Color Splash.  People are being pretty negative towards it, but it looks like a fun game IMO.  I mean I know not everyone liked Sticker Star, but that's no reason to hate on a game before its out.

   As for Star Rush, it is kind of meh that everyone has to play as a toad, but I think it still looks interesting enough to be a solid game in the end.


   Also just anyone else planning on downloading Rhythm Heaven Mega Mix off the 3DS eshop!?

----------


## VivaChiba

I'm not a fan of rhythm/music type games - I find them way too gimmicky and the appeal wears off quickly (though, Just Dance is an exception and I still play Samba De Amigo every now and then).

It's a pity that the story of RPGs often sucks, because if it's good, that's where I'll invest the majority of my time.
Of course, I'll play action games too, but they're more pick up, put down than something I'll have my teeth sunk into for days (or weeks) on end.

Another thing for me that doesn't seem to work on handhelds are fighting games; on a console there's the option to fight your mates and that's often where the real appeal - or at least, longevity - of the genre is.  Some may argue that there's the online fight option for handhelds, but not only is there never anyone online at that precise moment I opt to go that route, but I can't imagine the fun in taking on some faceless individual on the other side of the world.

That said then, if I'm to buy a Nintendo NX, I'll want a damn good RPG and something for kids... and considering how many YEARS of entertainment they got out of Kirby and New Super Mario on Wii, with both the single and excellent 2-4-player option, I'd need something like that.

Is that new Zelda lined up for NX or WiiU?  There's only the Nintendo logo at the end of the ad', so I'm guessing it's for both.

----------


## Gryphon

> I'm not a fan of rhythm/music type games - I find them way too gimmicky and the appeal wears off quickly (though, Just Dance is an exception and I still play Samba De Amigo every now and then).
> 
> It's a pity that the story of RPGs often sucks, because if it's good, that's where I'll invest the majority of my time.
> Of course, I'll play action games too, but they're more pick up, put down than something I'll have my teeth sunk into for days (or weeks) on end.
> 
> Another thing for me that doesn't seem to work on handhelds are fighting games; on a console there's the option to fight your mates and that's often where the real appeal - or at least, longevity - of the genre is.  Some may argue that there's the online fight option for handhelds, but not only is there never anyone online at that precise moment I opt to go that route, but I can't imagine the fun in taking on some faceless individual on the other side of the world.
> 
> That said then, if I'm to buy a Nintendo NX, I'll want a damn good RPG and something for kids... and considering how many YEARS of entertainment they got out of Kirby and New Super Mario on Wii, with both the single and excellent 2-4-player option, I'd need something like that.
> 
> Is that new Zelda lined up for NX or WiiU?  There's only the Nintendo logo at the end of the ad', so I'm guessing it's for both.


The new Zelda is coming to both and will have the same content on both but look better on NX

----------


## sneakyflute

Nintendo's struggles are definitely overblown, but I hope the NX recaptures the adult market. To be honest, they could benefit from better second-party contracts, something akin to what they had with Rare in the 90s.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Nintendo's struggles are definitely overblown, but I hope the NX recaptures the adult market. To be honest, they could benefit from better second-party contracts, something akin to what they had with Rare in the 90s.


  Agreed.  Nintendo may not be making as much money as they did back in the 90's but they are still making money and are still a pretty darn rich company.    I do agree with you though on the NX, hopefully it can recapture some of the adult market while still growing its kid and family market as well.


     I for one love Nintendo because they realize a video game should be a actual game instead of an over glorified interactive movie.

----------


## Gryphon

Two big things from Nintendo today.

First they announced the NES Mini

http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-c...-november-11th

A plug in and play mini nes with 30 games installed


and 2. Turbo Grafx 16 Games are now on the Wii U Virtual Console

----------


## Siddon

> Two big things from Nintendo today.
> 
> First they announced the NES Mini
> 
> http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-c...-november-11th
> 
> A plug in and play mini nes with 30 games installed
> 
> 
> and 2. Turbo Grafx 16 Games are now on the Wii U Virtual Console


The mini is going to be huge, sadly I won't get it as I already have two-thirds of those games, hopefully we'll get a sequel

----------


## Gryphon

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...le-controllers

NX is a portable console that hooks up to a tv according to eurogamer

----------


## daisetsu100

> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...le-controllers
> 
> NX is a portable console that hooks up to a tv according to eurogamer


So its like Neo Geo X ?:P

----------


## simbob4000

> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...le-controllers
> 
> NX is a portable console that hooks up to a tv according to eurogamer


It sounds like it's exactly what everyone thought it would be back when news of the console and handheld merger came out.

----------


## ErikMagnus

> Two big things from Nintendo today.
> 
> First they announced the NES Mini
> 
> http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-c...-november-11th
> 
> A plug in and play mini nes with 30 games installed
> 
> 
> and 2. Turbo Grafx 16 Games are now on the Wii U Virtual Console


The mini NES is a great idea. Many gamers, both old and new, will be able to play some of the essential NES games without having to spend probably hundreds of dollars buying both the actual NES console and the cartridges on eBay.
Not to mention that the mini NES has an obvious huge advantage that the original console doesn't have, you won't have to clean it, dust it off, or adjust (Even replace) its 72 pin connector in order for the console to work, only to see that each cartridge that you own is glitching up like there's no tomorrow and can't play any of them properly.
I recently dusted off my NES and began playing it again, and even though it works fine now, getting it to play again was extremely frustrating, it literally took me days for that to happen. Not hours, DAYS.
As much as I love my actual NES, and even though I already own a lot of the 30 games the mini NES will contain, it gets very tiring having to take days for it to play again, as well as having to spend a lot of money to buy any cartridge that you can't find cheap on a flea market or yard sale. The mini NES, thus, is quite convenient. 
Bottom line, I'm really considering buying it, at least it still has games that I don't have and that I want to have.
My only complaint is that it contains both Castlevania 1 and 2, yet not 3. Why not 3?? That's like the best of the NES trilogy!

----------


## MikeP

> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...le-controllers
> 
> NX is a portable console that hooks up to a tv according to eurogamer


Makes sense to me.  I mean, I won't believe it till I see an actual announcement complete with a video, but since their handhelds are doing gangbusters compared to the console, why not merge them?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

As someone once joked , Nintendo at times can really hate its own fanbase to a point they don't understand anything. Anyhow a week or two ago , a site claimed that they had uploaded the screen shots of 140+ issues of Nintendo Power for people to read online for free. The Issues are 20+ years old and at no point are the articles or anything threatening to Nintendo since the fact is , people have a shit ton of older videos and more that reveal the secrets or tricks the magazine would do.

                  But Nintendo being ...Nintendo decided to flex its muscles and forced the scans off. Its just a silly move and continues to show how outta touch they have became.

----------


## Gryphon

> As someone once joked , Nintendo at times can really hate its own fanbase to a point they don't understand anything. Anyhow a week or two ago , a site claimed that they had uploaded the screen shots of 140+ issues of Nintendo Power for people to read online for free. The Issues are 20+ years old and at no point are the articles or anything threatening to Nintendo since the fact is , people have a shit ton of older videos and more that reveal the secrets or tricks the magazine would do.
> 
>                   But Nintendo being ...Nintendo decided to flex its muscles and forced the scans off. Its just a silly move and continues to show how outta touch they have became.


Apparently there were legal issues that prevented Nintendo from ignoring it

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Apparently there were legal issues that prevented Nintendo from ignoring it


       As Pat and Ian tried taking up for Nintendo "Its about protecting their IP..."  Well lets be honest , Nintendo could protect their IP by all means. But a 20+ year old magazine is no risk to you. I wouldn't be shocked if someone at Nintendo is like , we can charge people to read the magazine articles online ! YEAAAH....

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

For those interested Wal-Mart has rolled back prices on some Nintendo games.  And I don't just mean the stuff Nintendo re-released for $19.99 themselves.   Currently Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival & Happy Home Designer are down to $19.99 and the Sonic Boom games are down to 15 & 20 dollars and Mighty No. 9 is down to 19.99 and Chibi-Robo Zip Lash is down to 25 bucks.

----------


## fandumb

Here is a fan concept from  twitter https://twitter.com/_PePez_/status/777169066414993408

----------


## simbob4000

> For those interested Wal-Mart has rolled back prices on some Nintendo games.  And I don't just mean the stuff Nintendo re-released for $19.99 themselves.   Currently Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival & Happy Home Designer are down to $19.99 and the Sonic Boom games are down to 15 & 20 dollars and Mighty No. 9 is down to 19.99 and Chibi-Robo Zip Lash is down to 25 bucks.


They made more than one Sonic Boom game?

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> They made more than one Sonic Boom game?


 There's one for WiiU and one for 3DS & the Second 3DS Boom game comes out on September 27th.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

A few days ago I was in Gamestop looking at games. An older lady came in and it surprised me ...she wanted a Nintendo NX. She had to be in her 50's and it seems she had been a big Nintendo fan for a long time. Possibly since the 80's. Anyhow she wanted to reserve the system since she heard its coming in the spring. Well as the one dude I know who works there told her , there is no reserves. That she can write her name n number down on the list of others and as soon as they get the system , he gives her the call.

                     She did this and left minutes later. As the one guy told me , Nintendo won't even reveal when the system is coming. That they will announce it and send them units. Also it won't be a lot. Nintendo won't be shipping a lot of the NX because they are kinda wounded by what happened with the WiiU.

                    But this is pretty wild , a company won't tell Gamestop when they plan to ship a system and won't take preorders. Its a 1st come , 1st serve deal.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

My guess is Pre-orders for the NX won't start till January.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> My guess is Pre-orders for the NX won't start till January.


             From what I was told , Nintendo doesn't plan on preorders. They also aren't gonna be producing a lot of NX's. Due to what happened with WiiU.

----------


## Gryphon

> From what I was told , Nintendo doesn't plan on preorders. They also aren't gonna be producing a lot of NX's. Due to what happened with WiiU.


Reports are different than that. 10 million are beign produced according to leaks.

There is a lot of false info out there so don't trust anything

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Reports are different than that. 10 million are beign produced according to leaks.
> 
> There is a lot of false info out there so don't trust anything


          Well right now they are 6 months away from this proposed spring launch and they aren't taking preorders at the biggest retailer out there. Its kinda leading into possibly what the guy said , they will release the system to places and do a 1st come , 1st serve situation. 

           Or....


                  Nintendo is realizing , we may need a Christmas 2017 launch. Which is why they haven't released any info of the console or anything. That they know Black Friday sales in 2017 will drive the console more than a spring launch. Plus they can spend months hyping it at E3 and more.

----------


## Gryphon

> Well right now they are 6 months away from this proposed spring launch and they aren't taking preorders at the biggest retailer out there. Its kinda leading into possibly what the guy said , they will release the system to places and do a 1st come , 1st serve situation. 
> 
>            Or....
> 
> 
>                   Nintendo is realizing , we may need a Christmas 2017 launch. Which is why they haven't released any info of the console or anything. That they know Black Friday sales in 2017 will drive the console more than a spring launch. Plus they can spend months hyping it at E3 and more.


Rumors are that the reveal will be done in a Nintendo direct, and several sites have said it would be this Friday

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Pokemon Sun & Moon Demo goes live in the U.S. tomorrow!



 Also from what i've heard the rumors of an NX reveal being this week are fake.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Noticed this video hadn't been posted yet, so thought I would share it.




  I won't lie, I teared up abit watching it.

----------


## JCAll

The Pokemon Demo is VERY short.  At least compared to the last Pokemon demo.  Apparently they're going to have special events to get more items talking to NPCs on specific days, but they're probably not going to be that great.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Nintendo may be working on a way to make Amiibo compatible with mobile devices. 
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/201...ibo_nfc_reader

----------


## Gryphon

> The Pokemon Sun & Moon Demo goes live in the U.S. tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
>  Also from what i've heard the rumors of an NX reveal being this week are fake.


About that
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...00063833493504

NX reveal trailer tomorrow at 10 am

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> About that
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...00063833493504
> 
> NX reveal trailer tomorrow at 10 am


 Holy!?   YES!  I'll have to be sure to take a "restroom break" so I don't get in trouble for watching the reveal during work.  :Cool: 

 Edit:  ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!  :Embarrassment:   :Cool:  
nintendo-hype-train-624x351.jpg

----------


## fandumb

The Nintendo Switch.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

That reveal was awesome!   The switch is a day one purchase/pre-order for me!!!  :Cool:   :Embarrassment: 

 Edit.  Here's a sample list of companies working on games for the Switch!
nintendo-switch-partners.jpg

----------


## Gryphon

Beautiful.....and its region free!

----------


## Death&Return of Superman



----------


## MikeP

Well, its getting Skyrim remastered.  Thats a good sign.  I think Fallout 4 would be a better port, but thats just me.

I love it all, except for using parts of the controllers like itty bitty individual controllers.  Fortunately for me and my massive banana hands, that is entirely optional.

Looks like I'm gonna pick this one up.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Oh that looks super impressive! The dock looks small and snug, and those detachable controllers for immediate multiplayer nicely cut up-front for a second controller a bit. Very high hopes for this new direction of Nintendo. Good name too, Switch.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

I'll wait a year or two and pick it up. Its not a big run out and buy deal for me. Unless a game comes along and blows me away.

----------


## Robotech Master

Not a bad idea at all.  It's pretty much "Options, the game system."  

Ok Capcom, the tools have been provided.  HD Monster Hunter 5.  Like, now.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Not a bad idea at all.  It's pretty much "Options, the game system."  
> 
> Ok Capcom, the tools have been provided.  HD Monster Hunter 5.  Like, now.



 Agreed, it's what alot of people thought the Wii-U should have been.  I have a feeling this will do really well for Nintendo!  :Cool: 

  I also find it funny the haters are very pathetically trying to find ways to diss it.  Nintendo Haters/ nay sayers are like Trump supporters.  Loud, obnoxious & not very bright!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

  Also I am glad to see from the short snippet of the new Mario game that the system will most likely still have amiibo support.

  March 2017 can't come fast enough!!!

 P.S.  And yes this is the PERFECT system for a Monster Hunter game!

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Agreed, it's what alot of people thought the Wii-U should have been.  I have a feeling this will do really well for Nintendo! 
> 
>   I also find it funny the haters are very pathetically trying to find ways to diss it.  Nintendo Haters/ nay sayers are like Trump supporters.  Loud, obnoxious & not very bright! 
> 
>   Also I am glad to see from the short snippet of the new Mario game that the system will most likely still have amiibo support.
> 
>   March 2017 can't come fast enough!!!
> 
>  P.S.  And yes this is the PERFECT system for a Monster Hunter game!


                 If hater means ...waiting to see more games and more...sure. We will hate away. But I have seen many say , lets wait and see what more games come out for the system before leaping to buy one. Nintendo has a lot of ground to make up. They have watched as Sony and Microsoft have left them in the dust console wise this generation.

----------


## Death&Return of Superman



----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> If hater means ...waiting to see more games and more...sure. We will hate away. But I have seen many say , lets wait and see what more games come out for the system before leaping to buy one. Nintendo has a lot of ground to make up. They have watched as Sony and Microsoft have left them in the dust console wise this generation.


 Eh, caution is fine, but it has already been confirmed the system will have alot of third party support (although I still find that silly such a thing is a big deal as the main draw for a Nintendo system is the actual Nintendo games)

  Also saying Microsoft & Sony left them in the dust is abit of an exaggeration.  Sure the Wii-U may have underperformed in sales, but Nintendo still made money on it.  And the 3DS has done great all through its life cycle 

  Heck the only reason the Wii-U underperformed is due to people being overly obsessed with Video games being uber realistic interactive movies instead of actual games, and the ridiculous dude-bro mentality that somehow playing every genaric war game, FPS Shoot-em up & rockstar gang video game somehow made you cooler or more adult then playing an all ages game for fun.  Which is flat out ridiculous.

 But hey, on the bright side, with the new system getting 3rd party support the dude-bros can play their call of duty on the system while the rest of us enjoy the actual Nintendo games.

----------


## Death&Return of Superman

2017: When the console generation we're in should have actually started.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Eh, caution is fine, but it has already been confirmed the system will have alot of third party support (although I still find that silly such a thing is a big deal as the main draw for a Nintendo system is the actual Nintendo games)
> 
>   Also saying Microsoft & Sony left them in the dust is abit of an exaggeration.  Sure the Wii-U may have underperformed in sales, but Nintendo still made money on it.  And the 3DS has done great all through its life cycle 
> 
>   Heck the only reason the Wii-U underperformed is due to people being overly obsessed with Video games being uber realistic interactive movies instead of actual games, and the ridiculous dude-bro mentality that somehow playing every genaric war game, FPS Shoot-em up & rockstar gang video game somehow made you cooler or more adult then playing an all ages game for fun.  Which is flat out ridiculous.
> 
>  But hey, on the bright side, with the new system getting 3rd party support the dude-bros can play their call of duty on the system while the rest of us enjoy the actual Nintendo games.


              I'd say that if your building a game system you went all ranges of folks playing games on it. The WiiU is looked at as a failure. One article claimed Nintendo felt the system would move just as many units as the Wii. Then saw it fail. If Nintendo is gonna make a return , they need the Dude Bros ya claimed to play on it and possibly get more games for it.

----------


## Death&Return of Superman

> Eh, caution is fine, but it has already been confirmed the system will have alot of third party support (although I still find that silly such a thing is a big deal as the main draw for a Nintendo system is the actual Nintendo games)
> 
>   Also saying Microsoft & Sony left them in the dust is abit of an exaggeration.  Sure the Wii-U may have underperformed in sales, but Nintendo still made money on it.  And the 3DS has done great all through its life cycle 
> 
>   Heck the only reason the Wii-U underperformed is due to people being overly obsessed with Video games being uber realistic interactive movies instead of actual games, and the ridiculous dude-bro mentality that somehow playing every genaric war game, FPS Shoot-em up & rockstar gang video game somehow made you cooler or more adult then playing an all ages game for fun.  Which is flat out ridiculous.
> 
>  But hey, on the bright side, with the new system getting 3rd party support the dude-bros can play their call of duty on the system while the rest of us enjoy the actual Nintendo games.


Until we see what that support is it doesn't really mean much of anything. Just like they're getting a port of a five year old game, my guess would be a lot of that support they'll have is going to be ports of things that are out right now, and probably a Switch version of some new stuff we already know is coming. The only thing that actually makes the prospect of ports of older games kind of an interesting selling point is you'll be able to play them wherever because the console is also a handheld.

The Wii-U was hurt before it even came out of the gate when it was said it wouldn't be all that much more power than the 360 & PS3. It was hurt by still not really getting any western developers on board. It was hurt by  Nintendo calling it a Wii. And it was hurt again when it was found out, and this was like within the first year of its release, that they were already working on what became this new system. 

In terms of the power of the system, Sony and Microsoft did leave Nintendo in the dust. And that was a huge problem with the Wii-U given it didn't have the same inherent interest the Wii had built into it thanks to the gimmick of its control.

----------


## Death&Return of Superman

That said, this thing is also Nintendo's new handheld system. Their handhelds, unlike their home console aren't hurting for developer support, so that shouldn't really be a problem. So I guess expect to see series that basically went 3DS exclusive coming back to the home market and looking good again.

----------


## CraigTheCylon

Yeah, the Switch right now looks like Everything I Ever Wanted: The Console.  Pretty, pretty psyched.  And launching the month of my birthday.   :Big Grin:

----------


## sunofdarkchild

It's going to dominate in Japan.  The rest of the world is more iffy, but having Mario, Zelda, Mario kart, and splatoon at launch should help.

----------


## Death&Return of Superman

I feel like Nintendo totally fucked up their messaging with that trailer. I think the way they're selling it there gives too much of an impression that it's a home console that you can take on the go, which can get people in the mindset of just thinking about Nintendo's console side of things, problems they've been having for many years now, and that this is just another gimmick console. Those are things they do not want you thinking about. 

They really needed to make it clear that this is _both_ the home console _and_ their handheld system. They needed to have at least _one_ game in that trailer that's been handheld exclusive being played on the Switch while on the go, then being plugged into the stand and being played on a tv. We should have seen something like Pokémon, Monster Hunter, or Dragon Quest looking like a console release titles in that trailer. Because those handheld games are something we're most likely 100% going to see on this new system, but I'm not really sure everyone is in the mindset of seeing things like Pokémon and Phoenix Wight looking like console games soon from the video. I mean I've know for years now that Nintendo consolidated their home and handheld development into one, that on the handheld side of things they've continuously outperformed all the home consoles, that they don't seemingly have any problem getting developers for their handheld juggernauts, and even I was being put in the mindset of just thinking about Nintendo's home console failures. And I'm pretty sure a lot of people are as well, given I've seen enough talk about it in other place about being a console gimmick as opposed to being Nintendo's new handheld.

----------


## JCAll

That might be the most beautiful controller I've ever seen.  I wasn't sold until I saw them take the buttons off the screen and it still play, but now I'm on board the hype train and the hype train can't stop.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> I feel like Nintendo totally fucked up their messaging with that trailer. I think the way they're selling it there gives too much of an impression that it's a home console that you can take on the go, which can get people in the mindset of just thinking about Nintendo's console side of things, problems they've been having for many years now, and that this is just another gimmick console. Those are things they do not want you thinking about. 
> 
> They really needed to make it clear that this is _both_ the home console _and_ their handheld system. They needed to have at least _one_ game in that trailer that's been handheld exclusive being played on the Switch while on the go, then being plugged into the stand and being played on a tv. We should have seen something like Pokémon, Monster Hunter, or Dragon Quest looking like a console release titles in that trailer. Because those handheld games are something we're most likely 100% going to see on this new system, but I'm not really sure everyone is in the mindset of seeing things like Pokémon and Phoenix Wight looking like console games soon from the video. I mean I've know for years now that Nintendo consolidated their home and handheld development into one, that on the handheld side of things they've continuously outperformed all the home consoles, that they don't seemingly have any problem getting developers for their handheld juggernauts, and even I was being put in the mindset of just thinking about Nintendo's home console failures. And I'm pretty sure a lot of people are as well, given I've seen enough talk about it in other place about being a console gimmick as opposed to being Nintendo's new handheld.



 Well it is technically a hybrid.  It can be whatever you want it to be.  If you want to use it as a consle you can, and if you want to use it as a handheld you can.

  And overall it is more of a replacement for the Wii-U then the 3DS.   The 3DS still has new games coming out for it in 2017 and will most likely continue to have steady support till at least fall 2018.   Where as the next Legend of Zelda will most likely be the last Wii-U game.

 As for Pokemon.  I don't see an NX port of Sun and Moon coming anytime soon.  Maybe a port/sequel to Pokken Tournrment, but not a main series game.   But yea, I could definitely see a Dragon Quest game on the system at some point.

 Also "gamers"  need to stop looking at any gimmick/innovation thats not related to graphics as a bad thing.  Seriously, its not like Sony & Microsoft didnt copy the Wii with their Move & Kinect.  Heck i'd say Nintendo's gimmicks are more fun then putting on a VR headset, but hey, that's just my 2-cents.

----------


## Kevinroc

> It's going to dominate in Japan.  The rest of the world is more iffy, but having Mario, Zelda, Mario kart, and splatoon at launch should help.


I can't imagine Nintendo releasing all four of those games at launch. They'll have to spread out the releases a little.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Gamestop is now letting people sign up on their site for updates about the Nintendo Switch.  (My guess is just e-mailing you when pre-orders become avalible for the system &/or launch titles.)

http://m.gamestop.com/pages/storefront/switch

----------


## Gryphon

Amazon is also doing that

----------


## Death&Return of Superman

> Well it is technically a hybrid.  It can be whatever you want it to be.  If you want to use it as a consle you can, and if you want to use it as a handheld you can.
> 
>   And overall it is more of a replacement for the Wii-U then the 3DS.   The 3DS still has new games coming out for it in 2017 and will most likely continue to have steady support till at least fall 2018.   Where as the next Legend of Zelda will most likely be the last Wii-U game.
> 
>  As for Pokemon.  I don't see an NX port of Sun and Moon coming anytime soon.  Maybe a port/sequel to Pokken Tournrment, but not a main series game.   But yea, I could definitely see a Dragon Quest game on the system at some point.
> 
>  Also "gamers"  need to stop looking at any gimmick/innovation thats not related to graphics as a bad thing.  Seriously, its not like Sony & Microsoft didnt copy the Wii with their Move & Kinect.  Heck i'd say Nintendo's gimmicks are more fun then putting on a VR headset, but hey, that's just my 2-cents.


Yeah, I know it's a hybrid, I just don't think they did a good job of getting people's minds in the space of it being and extension of the handheld as well. I think people needed to see and handheld series being played on this thing looking better than they've every seen it being played on the go than moved to the tvjust like they showed a console series going on the go.

You think Nintendo console when it comes to third party support you think ports of old games and and that support just drying up almost completely. You think Nintendo handheld support and that's not really a thing. You think Nintendo consoles and you think failures from the N64 going forward with less and less games to play. You think Nintendo handhelds and you've got the most dominant gaming system, and none of which are hurting for games.

This system _is_ their new handheld. There will be a real actual Pokémon on it at some point. Probably not on release, or even in 2017, but it will happen because this _is_ also their big new handheld. Just you saying you don't think a main series Pokémon game will be on the Switch, or that this is more of a Wii-U replacement than a 3DS replacement tells me they didn't communicate the message well. Nintendo merged console and handheld development into one department a while back, this is both a Wii-U replacement and a 3DS replacement. Nintendo isn't doing home systems and handheld systems as two totally different things anymore. 3DS still getting game doesn't mean anything than a lot of people have 3DSs. Xbox One came out in 2013, the 360 was still getting games this year, and Microsoft was still making new systems this year; that does not mean the Xbox One isn't a replacement for the 360. Hell, MGSV: Phantom Pain  was one of the biggest titles of last year, and even though we're a couple years into the new console cycle it still came out on the 360 and PS3 last year.

Yeah, they did try to copy the Wii's gimmick. Those things you're talking about were also largely totally shit. VR seems like it's actually the next step for games, also seem far more for than what the Wii and Wii-U did.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Yeah, I know it's a hybrid, I just don't think they did a good job of getting people's minds in the space of it being and extension of the handheld as well. I think people needed to see and handheld series being played on this thing looking better than they've every seen it being played on the go than moved to the tv—just like they showed a console series going on the go.
> 
> You think Nintendo console when it comes to third party support you think ports of old games and and that support just drying up almost completely. You think Nintendo handheld support and that's not really a thing. *You think Nintendo consoles and you think failures from the N64 going forward with less and less games to play.* You think Nintendo handhelds and you've got the most dominant gaming system, and none of which are hurting for games.
> 
> This system _is_ their new handheld. There will be a real actual Pokémon on it at some point. Probably not on release, or even in 2017, but it will happen because this _is_ also their big new handheld. Just you saying you don't think a main series Pokémon game will be on the Switch, or that this is more of a Wii-U replacement than a 3DS replacement tells me they didn't communicate the message well. Nintendo merged console and handheld development into one department a while back, this is both a Wii-U replacement and a 3DS replacement. Nintendo isn't doing home systems and handheld systems as two totally different things anymore. 3DS still getting game doesn't mean anything than a lot of people have 3DSs. Xbox One came out in 2013, the 360 was still getting games this year, and Microsoft was still making new systems this year; that does not mean the Xbox One isn't a replacement for the 360. Hell, MGSV: Phantom Pain  was one of the biggest titles of last year, and even though we're a couple years into the new console cycle it still came out on the 360 and PS3 last year.
> 
> Yeah, they did try to copy the Wii's gimmick. Those things you're talking about were also largely totally shit. VR seems like it's actually the next step for games, also seem far more for than what the Wii and Wii-U did.


  Funny, I've never heard anyone call the N64 a failure.  Hell, everyone I knew had one when I was a kid.  Gamecube wasn't as well recived, but still had some solid first & third party games & the Wii was one of the best selling consles of all time!  I think only certain kinds of people would ever associate Nintendo with failure.  And even then most would solely use the Wii-U for that scapegoat.  I think you are just projecting your thoughts/opinions on those systems as some sort of greater truth.


 And again would have to disagree on the Pokemon front.  We may get Pokemon games on the consle, but I highly doubt we will see a main series game anytime soon,And if we did it would'nt be Sun & Moon but whatever game they did after those.  Maybe Gen 8 come the early 2020's. 

 As for VR being the future of gaming.... eh, i'd have to disagree.  Its the future in the same way 3D movies were.  It is something that may be an option from now on, but it won't be the only way to play a game from now on. We will still have a choice between regular & VR.


 And as for the overall presentation, I don't see how they could have done any better.  They showcased people playing it at home and on the go.  But hey, just have to agree to disagree I guess.

----------


## Pinsir

> Funny, I've never heard anyone call the N64 a failure.  Hell, everyone I knew had one when I was a kid.  Gamecube wasn't as well recived, but still had some solid first & third party games & the Wii was one of the best selling consles of all time!  I think only certain kinds of people would ever associate Nintendo with failure.  And even then most would solely use the Wii-U for that scapegoat.  I think you are just projecting your thoughts/opinions on those systems as some sort of greater truth.


Yeah, I've never heard anyone call the N64 a failure before. Sure the PS1 sold more than N64, but that doesn't mean its a failure. I guess it stems from an 'all or nothing' mentality which is pretty common in communities defined by the other, i.e. DC comics has outsold Marvel again!! Their going to collapse!! Its pretty silly.




> As for VR being the future of gaming.... eh, i'd have to disagree.  Its the future in the same way 3D movies were.  It is something that may be an option from now on, but it won't be the only way to play a game from now on. We will still have a choice between regular & VR.


I haven't heard a single positive review of any VR system by any of my usual sources and from what I have been reading both the Oculus and HTC Vive are DOA sales wise. Essentially the tech-hungry early adopters bought out the stock and when unit shelves were refilled, no one else was interested.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I can't imagine Nintendo releasing all four of those games at launch. They'll have to spread out the releases a little.


                          I think Nintendo is in such a spot , they have to have 2 big titles ready at launch with a few minor ones to lure fans back. To lure the people to the console and give the company a shot again.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I think Nintendo is in such a spot , they have to have 2 big titles ready at launch with a few minor ones to lure fans back. To lure the people to the console and give the company a shot again.


Oh, there will be some big games at launch. I don't doubt that. But Mario, Mario Kart, Zelda, and Splatoon at launch? These are four huge titles.

----------


## Username taken

The key for Nintendo is third party support.

The last Nintendo system i bought was the Wii and I had to sell it after a while because of the lack of third party games.

I really like what see regarding the Nintendo Switch but I want to see what games are going to be on it first. The traditional first party games won't be enough to bring me back in.

----------


## MikeP

> The key for Nintendo is third party support.
> 
> The last Nintendo system i bought was the Wii and I had to sell it after a while because of the lack of third party games.
> 
> I really like what see regarding the Nintendo Switch but I want to see what games are going to be on it first. The traditional first party games won't be enough to bring me back in.


I agree.  With the Wii-U Nintendo bent over backwards to try getting 3rd parties over, and they just didn't sell well.  So this is as much on the customers as it is on Nintendo.

----------


## Death&Return of Superman

> Funny, I've never heard anyone call the N64 a failure.  Hell, everyone I knew had one when I was a kid.  Gamecube wasn't as well recived, but still had some solid first & third party games & the Wii was one of the best selling consles of all time!  I think only certain kinds of people would ever associate Nintendo with failure.  And even then most would solely use the Wii-U for that scapegoat.  I think you are just projecting your thoughts/opinions on those systems as some sort of greater truth.


I can't believe that. I can't believe someone that plays video games and post on forums about them has _never_ heard anyone call the N64, the system on which they lost all their big third party series to the PS1, a failure. The system was a failure, it had some great games, it didn't really have much of them outside of what Nintendo themselves made for itand that's a problem they've had ever since the N64. The Wii sold great, it also didn't have anyone really making games for it, and even Nintendo seemingly gave up on that thing half way through its lifespan.




> And again would have to disagree on the Pokemon front.  We may get Pokemon games on the consle, but I highly doubt we will see a main series game anytime soon,And if we did it would'nt be Sun & Moon but whatever game they did after those.  Maybe Gen 8 come the early 2020's.


This is my point about their messaging being terrible. This is not _just_ a console. This is also their new handheld. You are thinking of the Switch all wrong. This will have a real Pokémon game on it because this is also their new handheld and their handheld systems are where Pokémon goes. They aren't going to be making systems that are just home consoles and just handhelds anymore, that became clear in 2013 when they merged those divisions. This is was Nintendo consoles and handhelds are now, they're just one thing.

I didn't say it would be Sun & Moon. Or that we would see a new one soon. Then again new main Pokémon games can come about just ever year. So it wouldn't be too crazy if there was a Switch on in 2017. Would be surprised if one came in 2018.

The Wii-U is Nintendo's 8th Gen console. The 3DS falls right into that same 8th gen timetable.



> As for VR being the future of gaming.... eh, i'd have to disagree.  Its the future in the same way 3D movies were.  It is something that may be an option from now on, but it won't be the only way to play a game from now on. We will still have a choice between regular & VR.


No, it's not the future in the way 3D movies were. This actual changes games, and changes how games feel.




> And as for the overall presentation, I don't see how they could have done any better.  They showcased people playing it at home and on the go.  But hey, just have to agree to disagree I guess.


I already said exactly how you do it better. You show someone on the go playing _any_ series that's known as a handheld series, so like Monster Hunter, you show this new great looking Monster Hunter being played like a handheld like they always are. Then, you show the Switch being plugged into the stand and this once handheld series being played on the TV looking like you've never seen a Monster Hunter game look before. This would tell your brain that it's goes both ways, that their handhelds are consoles and this console is a handheld, that this _IS_ both things equally, and that you'll be seeing handheld series here too as well.  What they did instead what just show off only console series being taken on the go.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> I can't believe that. I can't believe someone that plays video games and post on forums about them has _never_ heard anyone call the N64, the system on which they lost all their big third party series to the PS1, a failure. The system was a failure, it had some great games, it didn't really have much of them outside of what Nintendo themselves made for it—and that's a problem they've had ever since the N64. The Wii sold great, it also didn't have anyone really making games for it, and even Nintendo seemingly gave up on that thing half way through its lifespan.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my point about their messaging being terrible. This is not _just_ a console. This is also their new handheld. You are thinking of the Switch all wrong. This will have a real Pokémon game on it because this is also their new handheld and their handheld systems are where Pokémon goes. They aren't going to be making systems that are just home consoles and just handhelds anymore, that became clear in 2013 when they merged those divisions. This is was Nintendo consoles and handhelds are now, they're just one thing.
> 
> I didn't say it would be Sun & Moon. Or that we would see a new one soon. Then again new main Pokémon games can come about just ever year. So it wouldn't be too crazy if there was a Switch on in 2017. Would be surprised if one came in 2018.
> 
> The Wii-U is Nintendo's 8th Gen console. The 3DS falls right into that same 8th gen timetable.
> ...



 The only forum I am on is this one.  I don't talk about games alot, nor do I play them alot compared to "hardcore gamers".  So no I have never heard anyone claim the N64 to be a failure.

  And again I think people extremly over exaggerate how game changing or popular VR will be.  


  But yea, again we are going to have to agree to disagree.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Gamestop will NOT be taking pre-orders for the NES Classic edition.  It will be first come first serve.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/201...lassic_edition

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Nintendo has been facing some controversy as 2 games in the promo for the Switch aren't confirmed for the game. One is Skyrim and the other is NBA 2K17. Not only has this came up before (back when WiiU launched) one youtube channel picked Nintendo apart for this shady type promotion. That they had done this for the WiiU and games they promised , 3rd party support they claimed was gonna happen...didn't. 

                As this youtuber pointed out , Nintendo needs that 3rd party support. Some people will only buy certain games for a system , be it sports games. Be it 1st person shooters etc.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Eh, its not that big of a deal, both Bethseda & EA are already confirmed as partners.  Odds are we will see the various sports games on the system.  Weather we will get Skyrim or not is anybody's guess, however we know the company will be making something for the switch at some point.


 In more positive news, Nintendo held a party at a Children's hospital.  Always nice to see a company try to help/cheer up sick kids.  :Smile: 

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/201...ens_foundation

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

New trailer for Mario Party: Star Rush and the Amiibo compatibility.




 Somwthing interesting I noticed,  there seems to be a SMB style Bowser Jr. Amiibo in the game, but Bowser Jr.  Is'nt part of the new SMB Amiibo set, so far he only has a Smash Bros. Series Amiibo.  Wonder if this means he will be in a future wave or if that is just how he will look on the screen when using the existing amiibo?

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Nintendo will be holding a worldwide Switch Stream/event from Japan on January 12th!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Ectoplaza is now avalible for download on the WiiU!

----------


## Gryphon

> Nintendo has been facing some controversy as 2 games in the promo for the Switch aren't confirmed for the game. One is Skyrim and the other is NBA 2K17. Not only has this came up before (back when WiiU launched) one youtube channel picked Nintendo apart for this shady type promotion. That they had done this for the WiiU and games they promised , 3rd party support they claimed was gonna happen...didn't. 
> 
>                 As this youtuber pointed out , Nintendo needs that 3rd party support. Some people will only buy certain games for a system , be it sports games. Be it 1st person shooters etc.


Its likely Nintendo asked the publishers not to say what games were coming until the reveal. Look at what 2K games said and what Bethesda said...they are identical. Its likely Nintendo wants a major blowout in January.

----------


## Gryphon

A Nobunaga's ambition game was confirmed for the Switch

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Legend of Zelda: Art & Artifacts book from Darkhorse will be A 3 volume series with the release spread out through 2017.

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/10/...don-comic-con/

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

According to reports , Nintendo will cease production of the WiiU in a week or two due to the coming of the NX.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> According to reports , Nintendo will cease production of the WiiU in a week or two due to the coming of the NX.



 Sad, but not surprising.   By this point everyone who wants a WiiU most likely has one.   The WiiU is a great system that just never got the love it deserved.  Heck I own more WiiU games then I have for any other consle I've ever owned .  And even though i'm all on board for the switch, I still plan to enjoy my WiiU for years to come.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

On Crackle , they have the Nintendo Quest documentary , which they have on youtube and for a price. Thankfully for us , Crackle is free and we can watch it. Some things about the movie....


- They try and paint a local collector who really has no clue about some guy traveling across country with a huge budget of money buying games as a villain. Calling him the Lex Luthor of the film because he bought a Jetsons NES game. Yes how dare a local guy who really gives no shits about some dude with a huge budget going across country for games. 


- There is a spot where the main guy discusses his father and you can tell things weren't good. At one point he declares how his father was a tyrant and never played video games. His dad died of a massive heart attack. 


- There was a nice spot where we see Todd Rogers who we learned was employed by Nintendo who was essentially a game tester and someone who was such an expert at games , he could deconstruct and beat them with ease.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Anyone else watch the Animal Crossing Direct today?   Pretty neat stuff imo.  I like how the new amiibo interactivity isn't solely restricted to the AC amiibo.  Being  being able to get Wolf Link, Gannon & Epona to live in your town is pretty neat.  And the Splatoon based extras are nice as well.  Apparently there is Monster Hunters Stories based bonuses as well if you live in Japan.  Hope they localize that game soon so we can get those amiibo overhere as well.  Also the new mini-games look fun!

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

One rumor making the rounds is that the Switch will only have half the ram power that a PS4 and X-Box One has. Which already has folks scared a repeat of Nintendo's last console is happening.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> One rumor making the rounds is that the Switch will only have half the ram power that a PS4 and X-Box One has. Which already has folks scared a repeat of Nintendo's last console is happening.



  Last I heard it would have 4GB of ram.  Which is twice as much as the WiiU has.  I honestly don't see how or why that would scare people.  That is a pretty decent size.

  Honestly all the "technical specifications" talk people online do about gaming systems just seems to be done so people can sound smarter/more serious then they actually are.


 Heck, saying you buy a video game consle for the specs or the graphics is like saying you watch porn for the story.  Its just a way for people to delude themselves and feel more "adult".  And a way for the haters to justify their silly antics.

  Seriously, as long as you have fun playing the games it doesnt matter if its 1 gig or 10.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

  But thats just my 2-cents.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Last I heard it would have 4GB of ram.  Which is twice as much as the WiiU has.  I honestly don't see how or why that would scare people.  That is a pretty decent size.
> 
>   Honestly all the "technical specifications" talk people online do about gaming systems just seems to be done so people can sound smarter/more serious then they actually are.
> 
> 
>  Heck, saying you buy a video game consle for the specs or the graphics is like saying you watch porn for the story.  Its just a way for people to delude themselves and feel more "adult".  And a way for the haters to justify their silly antics.
> 
>   Seriously, as long as you have fun playing the games it doesnt matter if its 1 gig or 10. 
> 
>   But thats just my 2-cents.


             The talk of lack of power has many wondering how the big games will be brought over. Its what has them worried and thinking a repeat of the WiiU. Judging from the videos.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> The talk of lack of power has many wondering how the big games will be brought over. Its what has them worried and thinking a repeat of the WiiU. Judging from the videos.



 I don't know what videos your talking about.   The switch looks nothing like the Wii--U.  It is basically a tablet you put in a dock, it is much different then the WiiU.

 As for any percived lack of power, Nintendo consles have always been pretty good at working with/ overcoming any limitations they have.  As for "bigger games"  I doubt they will have any problem with them.  If it will be able to play an open world Zelda game, no reason it should'nt be able to play a Skyrim or what not.

 Honestly we won't know what it will or won't be able to do till next year when Nintendo reveals all the facts and launch games for the system.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I don't know what videos your talking about.   The switch looks nothing like the Wii--U.  It is basically a tablet you put in a dock, it is much different then the WiiU.
> 
>  As for any percived lack of power, Nintendo consles have always been pretty good at working with/ overcoming any limitations they have.  As for "bigger games"  I doubt they will have any problem with them.  If it will be able to play an open world Zelda game, no reason it should'nt be able to play a Skyrim or what not.
> 
>  Honestly we won't know what it will or won't be able to do till next year when Nintendo reveals all the facts and launch games for the system.


             Its a rumor at this stage. But as someone brought up , the one who has leaked this has been pretty on regarding the Switch thus far. I get you wanna love the system , but this one has a number of people wary of a repeat ahead.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Its a rumor at this stage. But as someone brought up , the one who has leaked this has been pretty on regarding the Switch thus far. I get you wanna love the system , but this one has a number of people wary of a repeat ahead.



 No wanting to love about it.  It's a Nintendo product so I know it will be quality.  Never played a Nintendo Consle or Handheld I didn't like.

 I can understand why stockholders might be worried about it, Heck I can even understand why some "hardcore gamers" &/or techies are nervous.  But hostly the average consumer isn't going to care about such things.  If the system is reasonably priced and has enough variety in terms of software at launch it can easily be a success.

----------


## JCAll

I've never cared much about how many numbers a console can crunch.  Being the most powerful handheld will bring in people that like to develop for the best hardware.  So as long as it's noticeably more powerful than the Vita it will probably be able to lure away that 3rd party support that kept it alive long after Sony abandoned the poor thing.  That would be an important piece towards success.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

New trailer for Dragon Quest VIII which will be out in January.

----------


## Vic Vega

> Its a rumor at this stage. But as someone brought up , the one who has leaked this has been pretty on regarding the Switch thus far. I get you wanna love the system , but this one has a number of people wary of a repeat ahead.


These people have to remember that Nintendo's audience isn't Hardcore Gamer who need their Console Specs to be on par with Computer Specs.

This is going to be a cartridge based system that doubles as a home system. This system probably isn't for the 
Fallout 4 crowd by defintion.

This is a good thing, imo. Embrace the stuff that makes portable and console gaming cool and focus on that. The commercial
probably stressed offline multi-player for that reason.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Apperantly some stores are already selling the new SMB amiibo (not surprising Wal-Mart & Target stores seem to not care about street dates when it comes to Amiibo) & NES Classic mini.  Happy hunting.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinsir

Well, I always name my characters after the president elect and so after 8 years of Obama it looks like all my Links are going to be called Trump!

----------


## Alan2099

> Well, I always name my characters after the president elect and so after 8 years of Obama it looks like all my Links are going to be called Trump!


Poor Link.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

speaking of Link, heres some new photos of the upcoming 30th Anniversary Legend of Zelda Amiibo.
http://nintendoeverything.com/photos...ersary-amiibo/

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## JCAll

I'm pretty sure the only Capcom games on those systems are Resident Evils.
And yeah, it would be nice to have a portable RE4, even if it's not as good as the Wii Edition.
I'm still waiting on news about Monster Hunter.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The new Miitomo update is now live!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The NES Classic Mini is in stores, and unsuprisingly selling out in mear minutes both at retail & online.   I managed to get one off of Gamestop's website but I don't know how much longer they will be up there.  Amazon will start taking orders at 2PM Pacific/4PM Central time.   Best of luck to everyone going after one!

----------


## Emperor-of-Dragons

Nintendo could be incredibly dominate if they just stop being against the grain console wise.

----------


## Panfoot

Tried to get a classic mini at gamestop, they got a whopping 4 consoles in so that was a no go. Just tired amazon but every time I add it to the cart it won't actually add, I'm guessing from everyone like myself F5ing constantly the past 20 minutes waiting for it. I wish Nintendo would cut it out with this false scarcity crap.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Nintendo could be incredibly dominate if they just stop being against the grain console wise.


  Eh, I like the fact Nintendo does things by the beat of there own drum.   Being unique has its advantages.




> Tried to get a classic mini at gamestop, they got a whopping 4 consoles in so that was a no go. Just tired amazon but every time I add it to the cart it won't actually add, I'm guessing from everyone like myself F5ing constantly the past 20 minutes waiting for it. I wish Nintendo would cut it out with this false scarcity crap.


 Agreed.  As much as I love Nintendo they are the worst when it comes to pulling this ploy.  I mean even Apple isn't as bad at that anymore as Nintendo still is.

----------


## Madam-Shogun-Assassin

> Eh, I like the fact Nintendo does things by the beat of there own drum.   Being unique has its advantages.
> 
> 
> 
>  Agreed.  As much as I love Nintendo they are the worst when it comes to pulling this ploy.  I mean even Apple isn't as bad at that anymore as Nintendo still is.


Nintendo need to continue targeting modern core gamers, and stop being very regressive. They need the dude bro gamers. And not just 30 years olds with a nostalgia filter (I'm included in that group lol)

----------


## MindofShadow

I plan on getting that mini when nintendo stops being stupid and make senough

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Nintendo need to continue targeting modern core gamers, and stop being very regressive. They need the dude bro gamers. And not just 30 years olds with a nostalgia filter (I'm included in that group lol)



  They don't just go after Nostalgic adults though.  They go after EVERYONE!   Kids,  Teens & Adults alike can all pick up Mario, Pokemon or Splatoon and have fun with em!   Nintendo puts fun first and that is by no means a bad thing.


 I will agree it never hurts to expand the demographics you go after, but lets be honest, the COD crowd just likes to feel more "grown up"  so even if Nintendo did make a "Hardcore" system there is no gurantee the dudebros would adopt to it since in their narrow eyes Nintendo is "for kids".

  But yea to the techies/ small amount of people that do care about things like specs and are'nt just using that as an excuse to pointlessly hate on A company I can understand where you are coming from.  If Nintendo came out with a consle as powerful as a high-end gaming PC that would be great!   But it does'nt seem to be thier M.O.   And honestly I am fine with that.  The Switch looks like it will be a solid system.  And the ability to finally have a product that you can use as a home consle and a handheld will most likely attract alot of consumers.


 I do agree with Critics though that the Number, quality & diversity of launch and first year titles will be a big deciding factor on weather the Switch is a success or not.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> The NES Classic Mini is in stores, and unsuprisingly selling out in mear minutes both at retail & online.   I managed to get one off of Gamestop's website but I don't know how much longer they will be up there.  Amazon will start taking orders at 2PM Pacific/4PM Central time.   Best of luck to everyone going after one!





> I plan on getting that mini when nintendo stops being stupid and make senough


             I got one yesterday , a buddy of mine sold me his. He didn't want it and I got it more for my niece to play,

----------


## AdamFTF

> Nintendo need to continue targeting modern core gamers, and stop being very regressive. They need the dude bro gamers. And not just 30 years olds with a nostalgia filter (I'm included in that group lol)


Nintendo isn't targeting nostalgia gamers, they're targeting families.  They're the Disney of gaming.  Looking at Nintendo and asking why they don't make hardcore titles for adults is like looking at Disney Feature Animation and asking why they don't make any R-rated animated films.  I mean, sure, Disney used to have Touchstone Pictures and they currently have ABC, ESPN, Marvel and Lucasfilm.  But Nintendo isn't really that big and sprawling of a company.  They don't have the ability to expand into stuff like that.

Anyway, I'm actually kind of amazed at how well the NES Classic Edition is doing.  Why?  Because it's a pre-loaded plug-and-play console.  I mean, we've all seen those around.  You walk through the game section of the toy store and there they are.  But very few people have ever taken them all that seriously.  Why?  Well, probably because there were some really ridiculous branded ones (Star Wars, Spider-Man, Scooby-Doo, etc) with silly reskins of classic games on them.  Yet, there were some that had legit stuff like Atari titles or Namco arcade games on them.  So, why is this such a big deal?  Thinking about it, I figure it's two things.  For one, there's the nostalgia factor.  The fact that it looks like a tiny NES control deck with a real NES controller stirs up the old nostalgic feelings.  And two, Nintendo seems to be taking this product oddly seriously.  It's being sold in packaging that looks like something a real console would be sold in.  It has a lot of third-party support.  Heck, it even connects to the TV via HDMI rather than through an AV cable like other plug-and-play systems do.  That makes it seem like a much more legit piece of machinery.  Personally, I'm not sure I'm going to get one since I've already bought and re-bought many of these games before in different forms, but I'm definitely keeping my eye on this thing.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Got my NES Classic Edition via UPS today.  Pretty solid plug n play system.  My only complaint is my TV only has 2 HDMI outlets, so i'm going to have to get a splitter if I want to have my SNES, Wii-U & Blu-Ray player all at the same time.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

  Also Super Mario Run was officially announced for December 15th for Apple, but still no date for android devices.
https://supermariorun.com

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Some new Switch Rumors.

 Zelda will not be a launch title, but Mario, Splatoon & Skyrim will.
http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-...latoon-skyrim/

  Mario Kart Switch will be avalible within the first 3 months of the consles release.  Will feature new tracks & characters

http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-...-three-months/

 The price of the consle could be anywhere from $250 to $350 dollars (depending on which source you look at)

 Also Nintendo teamed up with Scrap for a live action Zelda Experience.

----------


## JCAll

Well, apparently the Famicom Mini is already hacked.  It's a little pointless, since you can run an NES emulator on anything, but still interesting.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

A buddy of mine posted an article where pirates weren't happy as Nintendo brought down the ban hammer on those getting Pokemon Sun & Moon early. A number won't be able to use the Nintendo shop anymore due to this. It was pretty funny seeing the reaction from them.

----------


## Nyssane

> Some new Switch Rumors.
> 
>  Zelda will not be a launch title, but Mario, Splatoon & Skyrim will.
> http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-...latoon-skyrim/
> 
>   Mario Kart Switch will be avalible within the first 3 months of the consles release.  Will feature new tracks & characters
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-...-three-months/


Yesss. Honestly, a new Mario is enough to sell me on it, but Mario Kart soon after release? I'm ready to preorder.

----------


## KCJ506

> I will agree it never hurts to expand the demographics you go after, but lets be honest, the COD crowd just likes to feel more "grown up"  so even if Nintendo did make a "Hardcore" system there is no gurantee the dudebros would adopt to it since in their narrow eyes Nintendo is "for kids".


Yeah, most kids and teens these days(and even some people barely past their early 20s) tend to look down on just about any game that isn't rated M and doesn't have "ultra realistic" graphics with blood, gore, tons of profanity etc and will label them "kiddy". As well as judging the people that play them. They want to badly be perceived as adults or mature. The problem is, that most of them actually have no idea what that is yet. It's like the kids who start smoking and drinking when they're underage in order to look grown up and to fit in among their friends and do stupid crap thinking that getting high and wasted is adult. No...its not. It's not kiddy, but it sure as hell isn't mature.

It's pretty much the same thing with people that call Nintendo "kiddy". They have no idea what adult means yet, so if they watch a movie or play a game that has profanity or some blood, they think they have entered mature territory. I've reached the point where anytime I see someone use the term "kiddy" to describe something and in a negative and derogatory way, I don't take that person seriously.

People that grew up during the NES/SNES/N64 days are now in their mid to late 20s/30s and have long grew out of the whole teenage "I want to be an adult" phase and have learned that being an adult means doing what you enjoy instead of letting peer pressure decide for you. Though this kind of insecurity never really does go away for some people and stays with them for the rest of their lives.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Yeah, most kids and teens these days(and even some people barely past their early 20s) tend to look down on just about any game that isn't rated M and doesn't have "ultra realistic" graphics with blood, gore, tons of profanity etc and will label them "kiddy". As well as judging the people that play them. They want to badly be perceived as adults or mature. The problem is, that most of them actually have no idea what that is yet. It's like the kids who start smoking and drinking when they're underage in order to look grown up and to fit in among their friends and do stupid crap thinking that getting high and wasted is adult. No...its not. It's not kiddy, but it sure as hell isn't mature.
> 
> It's pretty much the same thing with people that call Nintendo "kiddy". They have no idea what adult means yet, so if they watch a movie or play a game that has profanity or some blood, they think they have entered mature territory. I've reached the point where anytime I see someone use the term "kiddy" to describe something and in a negative and derogatory way, I don't take that person seriously.
> 
> People that grew up during the NES/SNES/N64 days are now in their mid to late 20s/30s and have long grew out of the whole teenage "I want to be an adult" phase and have learned that being an adult means doing what you enjoy instead of letting peer pressure decide for you. Though this kind of insecurity never really does go away for some people and stays with them for the rest of their lives.


^ Agree 1000%! I need this post turned into a poster and hung on the door of every Gamestop in the U.S.! XD

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/7206/rumor-mari...ming-to-switch

Rumor: Mario & Raving Rabbids Crossover RPG Coming to Switch

http://enthusiast.gg/7203/eurogamer-...intendo-switch

Eurogamer: Third Version of Pokemon Sun and Moon Coming to Nintendo Switch

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

So went to the midnight release party at my Gamestop last night to get Sun & Moon.  There were more people there then I thought there would be, I was expecting maybe 10-12 but there were like 35 people there waiting for the game!  

  Anywho I started with Moon, played last night till around 3.a.m till I was too tired to stay awake any longer and again from around 5-10 this evening.  Overall I will say the game is alot better then X/Y so far, but not nearly as fun as ORAS, IMHO anywho.  I am also sad I won't be able to transfer all my pokemon from ORAS to S/M till January. I was hoping to add Genesect, Lucario and Mewtwo to my game right off the bat.  Oh well at least I got Ash's GreNinja and the special Munchlax since I got the game on release, and Magearna is coming December 5th, hopefully I have the main story beat by then.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Beat the main story in Moon.  Here's my thoughts on the game overall.

+Great Story:  The story is actually well done in this one. Probably the most actually RPG/JRPG feeling game in the series
+ Likable cast:  The characters are actually interesting instead of annoying (accapt for your player avatar who has a creepy face that won't change expressions most of the time.)
+ Island Trials are alot more fun then grinding through gym battles.
+:  Easy enough to get through, but challanging enough to keep things interesting
-Tutorial is waaay too long!:  Understandable given the new rules/mechanics, but still aggrivating
-Not enough Diversity of pokemon in tall grass:  like with XY there isn't enough diversity in different locals.  Way to many Ratitattas & Raticates!
-Legendaries are nerfed:  This bugs me in Pokemon games in general.  Legendaries are supposed to have god like powers, but when you actually catch them they are not nearly as tough as they should be!


 But yea, overall fun game, will probably try to tackle the post-game today.

----------


## Gryphon

http://realotakugamer.com/koji-igara...a-metroid-game

Koji Igarashi “Would Be Honored To Make A Metroid Game”

----------


## JCAll

> http://realotakugamer.com/koji-igara...a-metroid-game
> 
> Koji Igarashi “Would Be Honored To Make A Metroid Game”


...do it.  DO IT!
If the "vania" doesn't want him anymore, let the "metroid" have him.

----------


## Enigma

I'm playing Sun (very little due to work and exams), in fact I have barely progressed, and yet I'm already sick of the cut scenes. I'm confident that the rest of the game will make up for the constant cut scenes, but still annoying...

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> ...do it.  DO IT!
> If the "vania" doesn't want him anymore, let the "metroid" have him.


Agreed 1000%!  We need a new Metroid game for the Switch and he would be perfect!




> I'm playing Sun (very little due to work and exams), in fact I have barely progressed, and yet I'm already sick of the cut scenes. I'm confident that the rest of the game will make up for the constant cut scenes, but still annoying...


 Yea, its more story heavy then past games, but hey at least its an interesting story.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Jim Sterling takes aim at Nintendo's idea to create scarce and rarity with the Nintendo Classic. And how they have done this with Ambibo's. That as he claims his local Target as he was told got ...3 NES Classics. As he joked in this video the next shipment was take a guess.....50 ? NAH....30 ?  NOPE....10 ? NO WAY. Try.....2 !

----------


## MindofShadow

Yeah... fuck nintendo and this scarcity thing. 

I'll buy a used one off amazon in a year when people get bored of it.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Nintendo Rides, Shops & Restraunts Coming To Universial Studios Parks Worldwide!!!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Meloetta distribution for XY & ORAS is now live!  And with it many players will finally complete their Gen6 Pokedex.
meloetta-distribution.jpg

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

Playing Pokemon Sun, mostly after work.

It's the first time since generation 2 that I've played a Pokemon game. And I'm kinda hooked as it is. I'm having lots of fun with it, and giving all my mons nicknames (which I didn't do when I was younger) does make me more attached to the little digital buggers.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

New Footage of Legend of Zelda: Breath of The Wild from the 2016 Game Awards.



Also tomorrow December 2nd is Link's 30th Birthday and Nintendo is celebrating in various ways.  If you have a My Nintendo account you can download a special 30th anniversary background for your 3DS and get 30% off e-shop downloads of Link to The Past & Skyward Sword.   They also have special videos of the Symphony of The Goddess orchestra.   And if you have Wolf Link in your town in Animal Crossing: New Leaf you can celebrate his birthday with him!

 And of course in terms of physical merchindise the 30th Anniversary Legend of Zelda Amiibo & Super Mario Maker for 3DS come out tomorrow.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> New Footage of Legend of Zelda: Breath of The Wild from the 2016 Game Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> Also tomorrow December 2nd is Link's 30th Birthday and Nintendo is celebrating in various ways.  If you have a My Nintendo account you can download a special 30th anniversary background for your 3DS and get 30% off e-shop downloads of Link to The Past & Skyward Sword.   They also have special videos of the Symphony of The Goddess orchestra.   And if you have Wolf Link in your town in Animal Crossing: New Leaf you can celebrate his birthday with him!
> 
>  And of course in terms of physical merchindise the 30th Anniversary Legend of Zelda Amiibo & Super Mario Maker for 3DS come out tomorrow.


Interesting about the scarity thing, but then again it's not just Nintendo that does that. They could over stock and then it's gonna be a lot more expesive for the sales of the item if they don't sell. But I can kind of see business wise why they would do this. Also man does that ever look pretty. 

Hummm, anyone thoughts on the small write up the switch had in Game informer?

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Magearna QR Code for Pokemon Sun & Moon is now live!  It is redeemable from December 5th -March 5th.  So no hurry if you haven't beat the game yet.
magearna-distribution-169-en.jpg


magearna_distribution_qr_code.png

Source:
http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-ne...-for-magearna/

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Nintendo was on Jimmy Fallon last night!  :Cool:

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Reggie on Bloomburg about Super Mario Run.   And yes the game will be coming to android, but not until 2017.
http://nintendoeverything.com/reggie...here-yet-more/

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

If you are lucky enough to live in/visit Japan next year Nintendo will be holding concerts for Kirby's 25th Anniversary!
kirby-25th-anniversary-orchestra-concert-656x526.jpg
http://nintendoeverything.com/kirby-...ced-for-japan/

----------


## MikeP

> Nintendo was on Jimmy Fallon last night!


This made me a fan if Jimmy Fallon.  You can tell he's a genuine lover of Nintendo.

----------


## Pinsir

I got a Lucinia amiibo!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> This made me a fan if Jimmy Fallon.  You can tell he's a genuine lover of Nintendo.


  Same here.  :Cool: 




> I got a Lucinia amiibo!


 Awesome!  Yeah the Holiday's are a great time to stock up on Amiibo you've been missing!  :Cool: 


  Also Nintendo is giving fans in the U.S./U.K./Japan a chance to play the Switch early if they are members of My Nintendo they will automatically be entered in the contest, and winners will be able to play a preview of the Nintendo Switch in January!
http://nintendoeverything.com/select...before-launch/

----------


## MikeP

I have to give a shout out to Nintendo Support.  I ordered a larger battery for my gamepad over the thanksgiving weekend, and paid for expedited shipping but it was delayed by over a week.  I called Nintendo's support to cancel the order, but the rep was very nice and reversed the shipping charges.

----------


## fandumb



----------


## klefmung

> This made me a fan if Jimmy Fallon.  You can tell he's a genuine lover of Nintendo.


I would feel that way if he didn't get life changingly hyped up about like, everything.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Nintendo is Redistributing the Miyamoto Mii Via Streetpass at all Nintendo HotSpots in the U.S. (McDonalds, AT&T, Best Buy, Star Bucks, etc)

 And in Animal Crossing New Leaf you can get a Christmas Tree & 15 Meow Coupons as a Christmas Gift.  :Smile:

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Japanese developer NIS is actively developing for the Nintendo Switch.
http://nintendoeverything.com/nis-ac...ng-for-switch/

----------


## deadboy80

Bought Tekken tag tournament 2 wii u edition for my son for christmas. It is friggin great!! Should have bought it years ago! Didnt know it was even out there. Nintendo needs to advertise better.

----------


## MikeP

> Bought Tekken tag tournament 2 wii u edition for my son for christmas. It is friggin great!! Should have bought it years ago! Didnt know it was even out there. Nintendo needs to advertise better.


Unfortunately, its too little too late for the Wii U, but Nintendo better pour some major moolah into advertising the hell out of the Switch.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Nintendo Switch Presentation is tonight!

----------


## Gryphon

> The Nintendo Switch Presentation is tonight!


The time has come brothers and sisters

----------


## Kevinroc

> The time has come brothers and sisters


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuC4YLLkqME

Youtube link. It's currently counting down to the live press conference.

----------


## Gryphon

Arc system works and Koei Tecmo tweeted about the event. As did Harada. the tekken producer at Bandai Namco

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Switch Presentation in 5 MINUTES!!!! #THE HYPE IS REAL!!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

THAT. WAS. AWESOME!!!

LOZ: Breath of The Wild at Launch!  Fun new figniting game like ARMS!  Splatoon 2 in Summer  MK8 Deluxe in April.  Port of Skyrim.  Ne Dragon Quest Games.  New No More Heroes, New Xenoblade Chronicles, New IP from Square-enix, Fire Emblem Warriors!  A Persona game, FIFA, Minecraft, Sonic, Rayman, Street Fighter even freaking Tetris!  Switch is gonna rock!!!

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Sonic Mania is getting a Switch Release like!
https://youtu.be/LQ1SbHLXlH8

Also there's a new classic style Bomber man Game & a Tetris/Puyo Poyo crossover!
https://youtu.be/f98ZwgzYyig
https://youtu.be/HQ4ia1-1CPs

And the new LOZ: Breath of The Wild Trailer is beautiful!




Oh and the inkling's will be in the MK8 Deluxe!
https://youtu.be/rBkKjLyVDZ8

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The switch will be brought!

----------


## MikeP

I'll go into my favorites later, but my one complaint.  Dear god, whoever was in charge of the interpreters needs to be flogged.

----------


## MikeP

Ok.  So *Xenoblade Chronicles 2*?  YES PLEASE!  *Skyrim*?  ...Eh, I might buy it again.  It will be nice to play it on the go.  But not at full price.  *Arms*? ...I'm intrigued, but again, the price really matters.

Speaking of Price, $300 is a bit steep for me.  I might wait until a few game are out before I go in.

*Super Mario Odyssey*... now obviously I'm going to purchase it.  But something just seems... off to me, seeing Mario run around in a realistic city.  Its the other people.  If their proportions matched Mario and Peach's, then I would be fine with it.  But seeing what looks like Mario running around 10 foot tall people, from the perspective, just rubs me the wrong way.  But like all Super Mario games, I know it will be a blast to play.

And what else can be said about *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*, aside from DEAR GOD YES, FINALLY VOICE ACTING!!

*ahem* Those are the only games that really grabbed me.  But I'm excited, and as long as Nintendo can keep up the momentum and actually MARKET this thing, I don't see any reason it can't be a success.

----------


## Pinsir

The city we see in _Super Mario Odyssey_ is likely the location where the original _Donkey Kong_ took place in, the large skyscraper being the epicentre of the fight. The proportions were off back then too, just compare to how Pauline looks to Mario.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

Not happy about the price.  Should have been $250, $270 at the absolute maximum.  The HD rumble feature is really cool, but it looks like it added too much cost to the system (S80 for separate joy cons???).  Very happy to see motion controls confirmed, and wish they would let you use them for Zelda.

Games looked great, but I was expecting more of them, and definitely more at launch.  No Metroid?  No Pikmin?  No Monster Hunter?  No Final Fantasy anything?  Not even a mention of the Mario/Rabbids crossover?  There has to be more

The translator was horrible.

As expected Japanese third party support was good, despite the lack of Final Fantasy or anything from Capcom other than Street Fighter 2.  Western support was less so, but it's there.  Skyrim, EA Sports, Ubisoft is doing a lot, DBZ, ect.

Not a disaster, but could have been much better.

----------


## Robotech Master

> Games looked great, but I was expecting more of them, and definitely more at launch.  No Metroid?


No way they could pull a Metroid game out of their ass to share the same release year as Zelda and Mario given no word of Metroid development so far. There are some rumors going around that we'll hear something soon, but we're talking mere announcements and which company Nintendo is letting handle it.




> No Monster Hunter?


Switch may be a good place for Monster Hunter 5, but 5 is a ways off.  Capcom is busy with Generations Double-Cross, and I don't see them putting resources into trying to do a drastic upscale port of that.



> No Final Fantasy anything?


I don't think anyone was expecting major Final Fantasy announcements here.  The big question to consider is whether Switch will get Final Fantasy VII remake, but any news on that front will come when, well...when we get news about Final Fantasy VII remake.  




> There has to be more


And there are, they're just not showing all of them.  Disgaea 5 Ultimate Edition was spotted in that trailer, a good sign for some NIS games making their way on Switch in the future.

I'm intrigued by Fire Emblem as usual.  It sounds like some kind of spin off, like a Musou or Fighting game.

The translator was horrible.

As expected Japanese third party support was good, despite the lack of Final Fantasy or anything from Capcom other than Street Fighter 2.  Western support was less so, but it's there.  Skyrim, EA Sports, Ubisoft is doing a lot, DBZ, ect.

Not a disaster, but could have been much better.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Gryphon

Also that wasn't a Persona game shown, that was a mainline Shin Megami tensei game. The series Persona spun out from. Its....different

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Not happy about the price.  Should have been $250, $270 at the absolute maximum.  The HD rumble feature is really cool, but it looks like it added too much cost to the system (S80 for separate joy cons???).  Very happy to see motion controls confirmed, and wish they would let you use them for Zelda.
> 
> Games looked great, but I was expecting more of them, and definitely more at launch.  No Metroid?  No Pikmin?  No Monster Hunter?  No Final Fantasy anything?  Not even a mention of the Mario/Rabbids crossover?  There has to be more
> 
> The translator was horrible.
> 
> As expected Japanese third party support was good, despite the lack of Final Fantasy or anything from Capcom other than Street Fighter 2.  Western support was less so, but it's there.  Skyrim, EA Sports, Ubisoft is doing a lot, DBZ, ect.
> 
> Not a disaster, but could have been much better.


          Price wise , I think it would have been a hit at $250. It would have been that system that would come in at a solid price.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Honestly I think 300 is more then a fair price.

And we got plenty of awesome games announced &/or teased last night.

 As for things like Metroid & Pikimin 4.  We will probably have to wait till E3 for any info about those.

And yes I too hope Switch gets a FFVII & KHII.8 & KHIII Ports eventually as well.

----------


## Vic Vega

I was really impressed with ARMS, Super Mario Odyssey and Splatoon 2.

It's a shame they aren't launch titles.

But a new Zelda title at launch is nothing to sneeze at.

----------


## Jcogginsa

> I was really impressed with ARMS, Super Mario Odyssey and Splatoon 2.
> 
> It's a shame they aren't launch titles.
> 
> But a new Zelda title at launch is nothing to sneeze at.


Don't wanna risk big games cannabalizing each other. Also, having Splatoon 2 in Summer and Mario for Holiday is good spacing. Means a big Game for each season

----------


## Pinsir

> I was really impressed with ARMS, Super Mario Odyssey and Splatoon 2.
> 
> It's a shame they aren't launch titles.
> 
> But a new Zelda title at launch is nothing to sneeze at.


The Wii only had Twilit Princess and Wii Sports

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

This is a system I'll wait a couple years on. When it drops down to $200 for a Christmas deal in like 2018 or 2019. Then get a couple games for it. No need to race out and get it. I'll let the games come out for it 1st. Maybe get a Zelda , Mario and other games for it eventually.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Yeah, I really like the way the first party titles are spaced out.  Zelda & ARMS at Launch, Mario Kart at the end of April, Splatoon 2 in Summer and Mario Odyssey for the Holidays.

On top of that we will have fun 3rd party titles like Sonic Mania, Puyo Puyo/Tetris, Disgaea 5, Street Fighter II HD, Skyrim & Dragon Quest Heroes I & II for the Spring, Summer & Fall to  help fill things out.

And odds are by E3 this year we will have release dates for Sonic 17, Bomberman and the rumored Mario/Rabbits crossover.

And we will most likely have more info about more 1st , 3rd party & indie titles as the year goes by.

----------


## Vic Vega

> Don't wanna risk big games cannabalizing each other. Also, having Splatoon 2 in Summer and Mario for Holiday is good spacing. Means a big Game for each season


And so many people either passed on the Wii U outright or didn't buy it thinking that it was a new type of controller(this was me for a while, lol)  that Mario Kart 8 coming out in April 28, might as well be a new game.

I'm guessing most of the general public never saw it.

----------


## jump

> The Wii only had Twilit Princess and Wii Sports


 There was more 3rd party support plus Excite Truck, Wii Play and WarioWare Smooth Moves from Nintendo.


My thoughts, awful price, poor battery and lack of Day One (5 games in total!) and general 3rd party support puts me off especially when I can get Zelda on my Wii U with less trouble, paid on-line is also annoying but it's reasonable enough depending on how it's done. I may end up getting one when Arms, Splatoon 2 and a few others come out as the console looks fantastic from the controls to the idea itself but I'm not playing Zelda for months with nowt else to break up sessions even if the console is a must for me.

----------


## jump

> Yeah, I really like the way the first party titles are spaced out.  Zelda & ARMS at Launch, Mario Kart at the end of April, Splatoon 2 in Summer and Mario Odyssey for the Holidays.
> 
> On top of that we will have fun 3rd party titles like Sonic Mania, Puyo Puyo/Tetris, Disgaea 5, Street Fighter II HD, Skyrim & Dragon Quest Heroes I & II for the Spring, Summer & Fall to  help fill things out.
> 
> And odds are by E3 this year we will have release dates for Sonic 17, Bomberman and the rumored Mario/Rabbits crossover.
> 
> And we will most likely have more info about more 1st , 3rd party & indie titles as the year goes by.


 Arms isn't a launch game.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Arms isn't a launch game.


Meh, either way it still has more then enough coming out to justify a day one purchase. And the battery is hardly poor.  A Hybrid that let's you play console games on the go lasting 3-6 hours is more then reasonable.  At this point people are just reaching for excuses to diss it.

  But yeah, overall it still has better games at launch/ first year then Xbone one. And more will most likely be revealed as E3 nears!,

----------


## Pinsir

> There was more 3rd party support plus Excite Truck, Wii Play and WarioWare Smooth Moves from Nintendo.
> 
> 
> My thoughts, awful price, poor battery and lack of Day One (5 games in total!) and general 3rd party support puts me off especially when I can get Zelda on my Wii U with less trouble, paid on-line is also annoying but it's reasonable enough depending on how it's done. I may end up getting one when Arms, Splatoon 2 and a few others come out as the console looks fantastic from the controls to the idea itself but I'm not playing Zelda for months with no else to break up session even if the console is a must for me.


The only games anyone wanted to play though was Twilit Princess and Wii Sports. The same is true for any Nintendo platform or really anything produced by a company. Just take a look at the list; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...tendo_GameCube. By all accounts, the Switch actually has a superior starting line-up than most consoles, especially in contrast to the PS4 and Xbone.

----------


## jump

> The only games anyone wanted to play though was Twilit Princess and Wii Sports. The same is true for any Nintendo platform or really anything produced by a company. Just take a look at the list; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...tendo_GameCube. By all accounts, the Switch actually has a superior starting line-up than most consoles, especially in contrast to the PS4 and Xbone.


I don't think comparing the NGC to the Switch is a good omen. Maybe its because Im not seeing Zelda as a Switch only game (and 12 Switch as a real game at all) but the launch line up isn't doing anything for me, and I'm a Ninty fan who was sold on the Switch from the get go.

----------


## jump

> Meh, either way it still has more then enough coming out to justify a day one purchase. And the battery is hardly poor.  A Hybrid that let's you play console games on the go lasting 3-6 hours is more then reasonable.  At this point people are just reaching for excuses to diss it.
> 
>   But yeah, overall it still has better games at launch/ first year then Xbone one. And more will most likely be revealed as E3 nears!,


Constructive criticism and dissing aren't the same thing. With one of Switch's selling point being a portable console then obviously battery life will come into play.

----------


## Diamond

I'm gonna get one just to have Puyo Puyo Tetris on the go.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Constructive criticism and dissing aren't the same thing. With one of Switch's selling point being a portable console then obviously battery life will come into play.


No doubt.  But 3-6 hours isn't by any means bad battery life for a Handheld that basically plays console games.

----------


## jump

> No doubt.  But 3-6 hours isn't by any means bad battery life for a Handheld that basically plays console games.


The quote is 2 and half to 6 even then by 6 hours they mean having it on and not doing anything. They've already mentioned a Switch running Zelda will last for 3 hours.

----------


## Pinsir

> I don't think comparing the NGC to the Switch is a good omen. Maybe its because Im not seeing Zelda as a Switch only game (and 12 Switch as a real game at all) but the launch line up isn't doing anything for me, and I'm a Ninty fan who was sold on the Switch from the get go.


The Wikipedia article links to all launch title games, not just the Gamecube, I had just clicked to posted the link that directs to that console because I was interested in it. I already said the most apt comparison would be the Wii, whose primary system seller was Twilit Princess. People had Gamecubes, more people had one back then than have the Wii U now, but it was still a system seller.

Not that it matters much anyway, the Switch is pretty much already sold out at this point.

----------


## Ite

I would by a Switch to play the new Mario alone. I absolutely loved Mario 64 and this looks like we finally have a sequel.

----------


## jump

> The Wikipedia article links to all launch title games, not just the Gamecube, I had just clicked to posted the link that directs to that console because I was interested in it. I already said the most apt comparison would be the Wii, whose primary system seller was Twilit Princess. People had Gamecubes, more people had one back then than have the Wii U now, but it was still a system seller.
> 
> Not that it matters much anyway, the Switch is pretty much already sold out at this point.


 The Wii's primary seller was Wii Sports, people saw that and it moved consoles in the millions. TP was a good piece for Ninty fans and general gamers and not the game that sold the Wii.

Considering how Nintendo handled Amiibo and the NES mini I wouldn't read too much into it being sold out.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> The Wii's primary seller was Wii Sports, people saw that and it moved consoles in the millions. TP was a good piece for Ninty fans and general gamers and not the game that sold the Wii.
> 
> Considering how Nintendo handled Amiibo and the NES mini I wouldn't read too much into it being sold out.


 It was confirmed at least 2 million switch units were being made avaliable in the U.S. for launch.  So all of them being pre-ordered in one day is still impressive.  (Odds are they have been over-ordered and some will have to wait till the second batch arrives in the Spring)

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Considering how Nintendo handled Amiibo and the NES mini I wouldn't read too much into it being sold out.


Considering Amiibo and NES mini I can believe the Switch being sold out as Nintendo doesn't like to keep up with the demand for their products.

----------


## jump

> It was confirmed at least 2 million switch units were being made avaliable in the U.S. for launch.  So all of them being pre-ordered in one day is still impressive.  (Odds are they have been over-ordered and some will have to wait till the second batch arrives in the Spring)



It's 2 million world wide, not just US.

 I'm still seeing places accepting pre-orders (as I've given in and pre-ordered one about a hour ago), the way Nintendo handles supply isn't just due to simply making enough but also allocation, mis-quoting, bad relationship with retailers (remember they had that tiff with Amazon) and whatnot.

The more of Arms I see the more I like, it's taken the spirit of Ready To Rumble and included PunchOut!! and subtle 3rd person shooter aspects.The music works well too, you have these cartoony graphics but instead of making the music to go with the graphic they've meshed it to the gameplay and I could easily see it working for a sports event. My only concern is if there's enough content, with new fighting games often having small rosters and launch day games can often be glorified demos.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

I'll say this ...I think Nintendo is missing the holiday big sales window that Microsoft and Sony plot for. I mean , yes March 2017 is a nice date and some launch games. But that holiday 2017 would be huge for a couple reasons. 



-  Sony and Microsoft will have released the PS4 Pro and Scorpio by then. It will have done been gone. The systems would be old news by that stage. Nintendo would be alone with a spanking new console release.


-  Holidays are always a big deal. Nintendo sold the NES Classic around the holidays to a huge demand. They launched it in November and it sold out quickly. With basic word of mouth. The Nintendo Switch would get that special holiday alone hype. 


-  E3 would become a huge promotion tool for Nintendo to add more hype to the launch. E3 would show what was coming for holiday 2017. 


-  Nintendo would have 2-3 big launch games ready , to add huge attention to the system. With the Switch getting a Zelda and Mario. Plus some minor launch games as well. Maybe have 10 game ready for folks to look at and possible reserve. 


                  That is my personal opinion....Nintendo would rock it come holiday 2017. Had they waited.

----------


## JCAll

I've never been less hyped for the Switch than I am right now.  The announcement of a paid online service just killed the entire thing for me.  Nintendo was the last bastion for free online multiplayer, now they're just throwing away their biggest advantage.  Now they're asking people to pay to trade pokemon, yeah no, @#$% that.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> I've never been less hyped for the Switch than I am right now.  The announcement of a paid online service just killed the entire thing for me.  Nintendo was the last bastion for free online multiplayer, now they're just throwing away their biggest advantage.  Now they're asking people to pay to trade pokemon, yeah no, @#$% that.


Given there aren't any Pokémon games announced yet for Switch That's not a problem yet.  But yeah it all depends on how much the paid service is.  If it's like say, $5.00 a year like the pokemon bank that's fine.  But if it's too much yeah that's not good.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Jim Sterling took aim at Nintendo's faulty plan for online service. Where they offer to rent you one older Nintendo game for a month , then remove it.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

No idea who Jim Sterling is.... nor do I care. :P


 Anywho according to Rumors the Pokebank Update could hit tomorrow.


 Also the indie game Monster Boy will be coming to the Switch!

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> No idea who Jim Sterling is.... nor do I care. :P


                   Well if you'd watch , it details Nintendo's main problem. Having a worse online store than PSN and other pay each month services. And he's not the only one . A number have pointed out that Nintendo's problems with online has hurt the WiiU . Because as Rich from ReviewTech pointed out , the WiiU died early because Nintendo's policies over online streamers doing content and them not making $$$.  That they cut short the life of it , and if you googled online WiiU didn't have half the exposure on youtube as streamers who'd do PS3 and X-Box games.

                  Its like Nintendo's walking back into that same problem again. Angry Joe wanted to include less than 1 minute of clips from the Switch conference days ago. He had 3 clips and suddenly those were blocked by Nintendo's copyright deal. If Nintendo is gonna make a legit comeback and even get to #2 , they need to realize that your hurting the folks you need to promote your system.

----------


## wjowski

Couldn't give a damn about Nintendo's pay-service or any kind of online gaming in general.  Still I personally wouldn't recommend getting a Switch until all the inevitable hardware problems of buying a 1st gen console have been sorted out.

----------


## Barret

> Jim Sterling took aim at Nintendo's faulty plan for online service. Where they offer to rent you one older Nintendo game for a month , then remove it.


And surprise,  he jumped the gun and was wrong. A Dev for the Switch just came out with some more info, including that as long as you download the free game during the month it's available, it's yours as long as you are subscribed. They are doing the one game a month because they don't want to split the player pool and make it so people can't play with others with the new online ability added to many of their games.

https://mynintendonews.com/2017/01/1...rther-details/

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> And surprise,  he jumped the gun and was wrong. A Dev for the Switch just came out with some more info, including that as long as you download the free game during the month it's available, it's yours as long as you are subscribed. They are doing the one game a month because they don't want to split the player pool and make it so people can't play with others with the new online ability added to many of their games.
> 
> https://mynintendonews.com/2017/01/1...rther-details/



                This is a wait and see...Nintendo has never had a success as PSN and X-Box when giving games online. At one check it was said Sony had like 600-700 games online to sell and for download. Then they did the figure on X-Box and it was around that same number. WiiU had like 200-300 in that number. And its wild since Nintendo has a ton of games they can have ready.

                Its a wait and see deal right now. The developer is claiming its there. Yet til it comes out , we will see if Nintendo does it.

----------


## Diamond

> And surprise,  he jumped the gun and was wrong. A Dev for the Switch just came out with some more info, including that as long as you download the free game during the month it's available, it's yours as long as you are subscribed. They are doing the one game a month because they don't want to split the player pool and make it so people can't play with others with the new online ability added to many of their games.
> 
> https://mynintendonews.com/2017/01/1...rther-details/


Nintendo should have worded it better. 

I get the logic behind that strategy, but this makes the paid-online look less enticing. An old game per month? The fees better be low.

----------


## wjowski

> Jim Sterling took aim at Nintendo's faulty plan for online service. Where they offer to rent you one older Nintendo game for a month , then remove it.


Is there a reason I'm supposed to take seriously the opinion of an allegedly grown man dressed up in a mock-SS uniform?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Is there a reason I'm supposed to take seriously the opinion of an allegedly grown man dressed up in a mock-SS uniform?


        He's covered video games for years ...even if he wears a near mock SS uniform.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Apparently there will be an Attack on Titan game for the Switch as well, among others.
http://nintendoeverything.com/scans-...nsters-boxboy/

----------


## jump

> Apparently there will be an Attack on Titan game for the Switch as well, among others.
> http://nintendoeverything.com/scans-...nsters-boxboy/


That's a 3DS game which was announced ages ago, it even says in the image scan it's 3DS.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Is there a reason I'm supposed to take seriously the opinion of an allegedly grown man dressed up in a mock-SS uniform?


He's playing a character. That doesn't invalidate any of the points he made in the video.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Sterling is more famous for the Digital Homicide lawsuit. In that one last year , Sterling played a Steam game (he usually plays and reviews bad Steam games) and got sued by Digital Homicide after he reviewed a game they did.

----------


## Vic Vega

> Is there a reason I'm supposed to take seriously the opinion of an allegedly grown man dressed up in a mock-SS uniform?


I got more of a mid-tier Batman villain vibe from it.

Much of Sterling's on screen persona is an act: the swaggering egocentrism, the masks, etc.

But yeah, its not like he's wrong about Nintendo either. Especially about its online services.

----------


## Gryphon

Nintendo direct in 15 minutes about fire emblem games

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Immortal Weapon

Not only will Nintendo's Switch app handle the console's voice chat functionality it will also handle matchmaking and lobbies.



No word if the console itself will be able to do these things.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Overall I think it was a decent Direct.  I'm not the biggest Fire Emblem fan, but I am looking forward to checkingredients out the NEW games & amiibos!

----------


## jump

> Not only will Nintendo's Switch app handle the console's voice chat functionality it will also handle matchmaking and lobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> No word if the console itself will be able to do these things.


That's a great app if it's in addition to the console, but if the console can't do it then Ninty really have lost the plot.



It's good to see Fire Emblem getting a new 3DS game so quickly, I would of liked a peek at the new Switch game but overall it felt like this was a direct soley for the new mobile game with some other stuff tacked on.

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

Shovel Knight Coming To Switch in April!  :Smile: 
http://nintendoeverything.com/shovel...ming-in-april/

----------


## Gryphon

> Shovel Knight Coming To Switch in April! 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/shovel...ming-in-april/


Cave Story, 1001 Spike and The Binding of Isaac Afterbirth + are all coming
http://realotakugamer.com/cave-story...look-at-the-ui

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

> Cave Story, 1001 Spike and The Binding of Isaac Afterbirth + are all coming
> http://realotakugamer.com/cave-story...look-at-the-ui


Nice!  Will definitely  be getting Cave Story.  :Cool:

----------


## jump

> Cave Story, 1001 Spike and The Binding of Isaac Afterbirth + are all coming
> http://realotakugamer.com/cave-story...look-at-the-ui


I've already played Cave Story and Binding of Isaac to death but I will definitely get 1001 Spikes if it's a day one title, I've never did get around to playing it.

----------


## Ite

> Is there a reason I'm supposed to take seriously the opinion of an allegedly grown man dressed up in a mock-SS uniform?


Yeah I don't see what the big deal with him is.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Yeah I don't see what the big deal with him is.


         Sterling isn't just the 1st one to notice Nintendo's had issues with online and those wanting to stream the product.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yeah I don't see what the big deal with him is.


When it comes to credential he use to work at Destructoid and The Escapist. He's a charismatic British guy who knows what he's talking about most of the time.

----------


## Barret

New information about 3rd Party support for the Switch:

http://www.technobuffalo.com/2017/01...-relationship/

----------


## jump

> New information about 3rd Party support for the Switch:
> 
> http://www.technobuffalo.com/2017/01...-relationship/


The only thing about working with 3rd parties since the start makes me wonder why there's such thin day one support.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> The only thing about working with 3rd parties since the start makes me wonder why there's such thin day one support.


                   They likely are waiting to see how the console does. Before they port games over to it. Make sure the kinks and all are worked out before committing huge to it.

----------


## Barret

Someone has made a visual of all the games for the Nintendo Switch we know about**:
Switch game list.jpg

Since it seems to be so small here I'll leave the link to it: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C24zEdKWEAAh6sk.png

----------


## Gryphon

http://realotakugamer.com/the-elder-...port-on-switch

Skyrim to have mod support on Switch

----------


## Barret

PMxAlYP.jpg
^If this is true, Nintendo just blew Playstation and X-Box's Online Services out of the fucking water.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

> PMxAlYP.jpg
> ^If this is true, Nintendo just blew Playstation and X-Box's Online Services out of the fucking water.


It could still be an inferior product to theirs, but even then the price is good.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Nintendo online services has been shit even when it's free. Being cheaper than the competition isn't going to make that better.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Sterling himself even said Nintendo has a huge library and could literally blow Sony and Microsoft outta the water. That they could have a netflix type deal of online games ready for folks. Instead they are pretty bad and don't understand that area.

----------


## Gryphon

Nintnedo announced they are increasing production of the switch units due to much higher demand than anticipated

----------


## Vic Vega

> Nintnedo announced they are increasing production of the switch units due to much higher demand than anticipated


They seriously didn't think there was going to be a demand?

Same old Nintendo.

----------


## Gryphon

> They seriously didn't think there was going to be a demand?
> 
> Same old Nintendo.


They had allocated enough stock for 2 million sales world wide in the first month. Now they see preorders are even more than expected

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> They seriously didn't think there was going to be a demand?
> 
> Same old Nintendo.


I guess they expected a repeat of the Wii U's launch. It didn't fly off the shelf when it launched.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Barret

> They seriously didn't think there was going to be a demand?
> 
> Same old Nintendo.


They allocated the same amount of stock for Launch Day that Sony and Microsoft did for the Playstation 4 and X-Box One on their Launch Days. 2 million units.

----------


## daisetsu100

im not familiar yet with how nintendo accounts work. but to ask are there "regions" in Nintendo online accounts similar to PSN or XBL  wherein there are Japan region accounts and US region accounts, and what you see and what you get differs as well as the prepaid cards needed, also differs?

----------


## Barret

> im not familiar yet with how nintendo accounts work. but to ask are there "regions" in Nintendo online accounts similar to PSN or XBL  wherein there are Japan region accounts and US region accounts, and what you see and what you get differs as well as the prepaid cards needed, also differs?


You can have up to 8 different accounts, and yes there are different regions but the system is not region locked meaning you can play any game from any region. If you want Japanese games that don't come out in the US you can set up a Japanese account to buy and download them along with your home region account. You can do this for every region.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I guess they expected a repeat of the Wii U's launch. It didn't fly off the shelf when it launched.


    Nintendo was just being cautious really. They were worried over that situation. Its why they didn't launch with a big NES Classic deal. They didn't want to launch big with it.

----------


## jump

> I guess they expected a repeat of the Wii U's launch. It didn't fly off the shelf when it launched.


The Wii U actually outsold the Wii on day one.

----------


## daisetsu100

> You can have up to 8 different accounts, and yes there are different regions but the system is not region locked meaning you can play any game from any region. If you want Japanese games that don't come out in the US you can set up a Japanese account to buy and download them along with your home region account. You can do this for every region.


thanks for the clarification, hope you dont mind asking an additional one,... so if say i downloaded a game on a JP account and stored it on the built in memory, can i outright still play it while logged in to a say a EU account (given its in the built in storage) ? or maybe is it possible to be logged in into multiple different region accounts with 1 console at the same time ?

btw just asking because ill be in Asia for a few months after its release , but will be moving to europe afterwards. currency conversion also appears that it would be cheaper too i think. so while its great the thing is region free, im just unsure yet what it would mean to me if i have to juggle multiple accounts.

----------


## Barret

I believe, and this is just my belief, that once you have the game downloaded it's yours and able to be played regardless of the account since the accounts seem to be more connected to the online features than actually playing games you have.

----------


## fandumb

Hardware overview from Nintendo.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Hardware overview from Nintendo.


            The hardware looks good . What likely will be the big deal is the online deal. How its handled as well as how games play mobile wise. The 1st reports from it on March will be interesting.

----------


## Barret

> The hardware looks good . What likely will be the big deal is the online deal. How its handled as well as how games play mobile wise. The 1st reports from it on March will be interesting.


Well at least we have a price range for the online. $17.50-26.50 a year.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Well at least we have a price range for the online. $17.50-26.50 a year.


           Which is a great price. Its just how well Nintendo works it that matters. The 1st reports of everything will be interesting.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

One youtube channel I watched last night revealed some interesting tidbits that surprised me about the Switch.

- Nintendo seems to be throwing down major and the Super Bowl spot was something to signify they won't let marketing for this console fail like it did years earlier for the WiiU. That they have went out to promote heavily on what the Switch can do and how. 


- Satoru Iwata (the former Nintendo President) before his death in 2015 had started the plans for the Switch. Wanting to bridge the gap between hand held and home consoles. His ideas was used for this.


- The Switch as one youtuber points out seems to be a flashback in color scheme of the Nintendo logo of the 1980's. 






[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/iTadxMf75As/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


                 In the 2000's Nintendo drifted away from those colors and seems to be pushing the classic red and white power scheme to symbolize the company's return.

----------


## fandumb

Unboxing.

----------


## fandumb

Teardown.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Well in one blow to the Nintendo Switch , it won't have a Virtual Console at launch. They claim its something that they are working on.

----------


## Gryphon

> Well in one blow to the Nintendo Switch , it won't have a Virtual Console at launch. They claim its something that they are working on.


There will be retro games at launch though. Neo Geo games to be precise
http://enthusiast.gg/9935/neo-geo-ga...witch-in-march

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Some are reporting that there is a hardware issue (a minor one) with the left joy-con controller. Many are hoping Nintendo does an update to the system so the controller will stay connected right.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

> Some are reporting that there is a hardware issue (a minor one) with the left joy-con controller. Many are hoping Nintendo does an update to the system so the controller will stay connected right.


Apparently it's caused by covering the front of the joy con.  Don't put your finger on the front or put anything between you and the tv like your other hand.  The small size might be the real problem, causing people to hold it wrong.  Hard to see how an update would solve that.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

nintendo pickup.jpg

i got it!!!

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Jesus Christ himself appeared to get a Nintendo Switch....

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

In the battle of new franchise games (ok one new franchise game starter) , Horizon Zero Dawn has defeated Zelda. According to the UK chart listed. What also helped was Zero Dawn launched on Tuesday.




              For Sony , they and Guerrilla Games gambled that Zero Dawn would become a new huge IP. It appears that gamble paid off as this was the biggest new selling IP in PS4 history .

----------


## Gryphon

> In the battle of new franchise games (ok one new franchise game starter) , Horizon Zero Dawn has defeated Zelda. According to the UK chart listed. What also helped was Zero Dawn launched on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>               For Sony , they and Guerrilla Games gambled that Zero Dawn would become a new huge IP. It appears that gamble paid off as this was the biggest new selling IP in PS4 history .


Knack beat Mario 3D world in the UK.....for 2 weeks, after that sales fell off for knack while Mario's sales continued.
Calling this a defeat is ridiculous since, 1, this was only in the UK, and 2, Horizon wont maintain the momentum while Zelda likely will. Check back in 6 months and we will see who won

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Knack beat Mario 3D world in the UK.....for 2 weeks, after that sales fell off for knack while Mario's sales continued.
> Calling this a defeat is ridiculous since, 1, this was only in the UK, and 2, Horizon wont maintain the momentum while Zelda likely will. Check back in 6 months and we will see who won


                      What will hurt sales for Zelda (or slow them) will be the releases of Nintendo Switch units . Super Mario 3D world was helped by releasing on the WiiU and that one came after a year for the WiiU's release. Here those wanting a Switch may hold off and wait to buy Zelda. 

                   Also its not to blast Zelda or Nintendo , as you seem to be racing to believe. It helped that Sony has the systems in place to launch a big game and get the sales from it now. Its why many are reporting this is Sony's 1st new IP launch (and a character that will span many games and become like Nathan Drake...a selling point) for them now.

----------


## Vic Vega

> What will hurt sales for Zelda (or slow them) will be the releases of Nintendo Switch units . Super Mario 3D world was helped by releasing on the WiiU and that one came after a year for the WiiU's release. Here those wanting a Switch may hold off and wait to buy Zelda. 
> 
>                    Also its not to blast Zelda or Nintendo , as you seem to be racing to believe. It helped that Sony has the systems in place to launch a big game and get the sales from it now. Its why many are reporting this is Sony's 1st new IP launch (and a character that will span many games and become like Nathan Drake...a selling point) for them now.


Not sure why they didn't wait to release the Switch until at least Zelda AND Splatoon were ready.

There are a lot of reviewers saying wait until there are more games.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Not sure why they didn't wait to release the Switch until at least Zelda AND Splatoon were ready.
> 
> There are a lot of reviewers saying wait until there are more games.


                          Or wait til there was more units ready in a way. Like for Christmas 2017. I even said they could have promoted Zelda and SplatToon heavy over the year towards that. Christmas is always considered a HUGE shopping deal for game buyers. Instead they seemed to push the machine out earlier. Maybe it was the fact they didn't want it around the X-Box Scorpio coming.

                         But yeah I have seen reviewers claim the Switch is basically a Zelda machine lol.

----------


## Vic Vega

On the bright side, the Nintendo have better launch games available than the PS2 did.

That system didn't have a single decent game at lunch. What it DID have was a DVD dirve in the bad old days before everybody had a DVD player and 
streaming didn't exist yet.

It was literally "Buy a PS2, rent Karate Flicks, wait for decent games to come out."

At least the Switch has ONE great game at launch.

----------


## Jackmando7

Everyone I know who bought a Nintendo Switch absolutely loves it; I wish I would have gotten one.  Yeah, it would be nice if there were more games available at launch.  But, it's not like more amazing games aren't coming in the next few months, and being able to play Zelda right now is better than not being able to play Zelda right now  :Smile: 

It seems like the Switch is by far the best bang for your buck when compared to other consoles and their ludicrous price tags.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> On the bright side, the Nintendo have better launch games available than the PS2 did.
> 
> That system didn't have a single decent game at lunch. What it DID have was a DVD dirve in the bad old days before everybody had a DVD player and 
> streaming didn't exist yet.
> 
> It was literally "Buy a PS2, rent Karate Flicks, wait for decent games to come out."
> 
> At least the Switch has ONE great game at launch.


                    Here was the list of PS2 games at launch....in America. 


Armored Core 2
DOA2: Hardcore
Dynasty Warriors 2
ESPN International Track & Field
ESPN Winter X Games Snowboarding
Eternal Ring
Evergrace
FantaVision
Gungriffon Blaze
Madden NFL 2001
Midnight Club: Street Racing
NHL 2001
Orphen: Scion of Sorcery
Q-Ball: Billiards Master
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing: Round 2
Ridge Racer V
Silent Scope
Smuggler's Run
SSX
Street Fighter EX3
Summoner
Swing Away Golf
Tekken Tag Tournament
TimeSplitters
Unreal Tournament
Wild Wild Racing

----------


## Gryphon

> On the bright side, the Nintendo have better launch games available than the PS2 did.
> 
> That system didn't have a single decent game at lunch. What it DID have was a DVD dirve in the bad old days before everybody had a DVD player and 
> streaming didn't exist yet.
> 
> It was literally "Buy a PS2, rent Karate Flicks, wait for decent games to come out."
> 
> At least the Switch has ONE great game at launch.


Plus several great digital games.

----------


## Jackmando7

> Here was the list of PS2 games at launch....in America. 
> 
> 
> Armored Core 2
> DOA2: Hardcore
> *Dynasty Warriors 2*
> ESPN International Track & Field
> ESPN Winter X Games Snowboarding
> Eternal Ring
> ...


I remember playing a few of these games as a kid and having quite a bit of fun.  I will admit most of these game did not age well though.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I remember playing a few of these games as a kid and having quite a bit of fun.  I will admit most of these game did not age well though.


              I remember playing a number of them. I sadly didn't get Madden 2001 at launch , instead went with NFL Gameday (which sucked) and had to hunt Madden down at various stores. Til I finally got it. Played Tekken Tag with friends and we loved it. We rented Orphan and dear lord did that game suck with the voice acting. I wanted to shoot the screen.  (We quit so far in)

----------


## GreenLanternRanger

The Switch is the first video game system that I have bought that I actually fell I am getting my monies worth on in quite some time.   As big of a game as BOTW is, and as slow as I am at beating games I will most likely be playing this one for at least the next year if not longer.   Also enjoyed what little I have played of Snipper Clips so far.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

Nintendo has a very deliberate strategy with the game releases for the Switch.  They remember how there were several dozen launch titles for the Wii U, most of which sold poorly because people were concentrating on a few core titles like Mario and Nintendoland, followed by a huge drought which killed the Wii U's momentum for good.  Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and ARMS probably could have been ready for launch, but they were pushed to later in the spring to keep a steady supply of releases coming and avoid long droughts.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Angry Joe discusses how he'd love to do a Review of Zelda since he loves the game. But sadly due to Nintendo's dumb copyright policies with youtube , they can't. Because as this video shows , Joe played 1,2 Switch and kept re-editing the music , a lot of the game footage and more from it. And kept getting flagged. One of the comical things was he got flagged for showing a crystal ball in a scene and a gorilla. 

                    He brings up wanting to get approved by Nintendo to do a review. Contacting those folks who are approved by Nintendo's program to see what he needed to do. He also contacted as he claimed some in Nintendo but never heard back. Finally realizing he'll never get "white listed" or approved to do it. He checked out the Nintendo's Creator program on youtube and learned how its not changed. 

                    But as he points out Nintendo wants an iron grip on what is put out. They have for years and its why Joe , Sterling and others have had videos flagged. Jim Sterling has comically came up with an idea where he gets around it all by having other copyright material , so the companies fight it out. As he said , he did it because of Nintendo's use of copyright on youtube.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

In crazy news , Jim Sterling did a write up at his site reviewing the newest Zelda : Breath of the Wild . Sterling as the video details liked the game. He scored the game a 7/10 , and found some things to be repetitive. But overall as his review claims he liked the game. So this pissed off a number of Zelda fans who took down his website and threatened him over it.






                          And as one fellow reviewer posts to one person , Sterling liked the game. He just found a couple issues with it overall and scored it as a 7/10.  The game was ranked at 98% on metacritic and Sterling's review knocked it slightly to a 97% which seems to possibly have fueled some anger maybe.

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/10335/superdata...tw-134-million

Switch has sold 1.5 Million units and BOTW 1.34 million copies worldwide. These are based off first week sales so the numbers are actually likely higher by now

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Speaking of sales , the UK Charts released a new sales deal. Zelda has fallen to 4th. Which is again likely due to the console's slow release pattern. 

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/top.../1100-6448652/




> _1.Ghost Recon: Wildlands
> 2.Horizon Zero Dawn
> 3.Lego Worlds
> 4.The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
> 5.Grand Theft Auto V
> 6.Nier: Automata
> 7.FIFA 17
> 8.Rocket League
> 9.1-2-Switch
> 10.Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare_


                       I think if Nintendo had more consoles at launch ready the title would be moving more copies in this. Also how powerful is Grand Theft Auto. As someone joked months ago online , the game was released back in 2015 and its still in the top sales charts.

----------


## Gryphon

> The Switch is the first video game system that I have bought that I actually fell I am getting my monies worth on in quite some time.   As big of a game as BOTW is, and as slow as I am at beating games I will most likely be playing this one for at least the next year if not longer.   Also enjoyed what little I have played of Snipper Clips so far.


Have you played any of the other eshop games?

----------


## Gryphon

The hidden gem Waku Waku 7 has finally gotten a re release in the west, thanks to Hamster corporation. Its available on Switch eshop in all regions now!

----------


## Melchior

Woo!  Waku Waku 7!  Haven't played that since college.  I still remember getting beaten up by Bonus-kun and Fernandez.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Well Nintendo fans more shipments maybe arriving to retailers...this week according to The Know...




                       Also Sony and Guerrilla Games released the sales data thus far for Horizon Zero Dawn. Its a big huge hit for Sony. The game has sold 2.6+ million copies worldwide in 2 weeks. Its the biggest new IP launch for them in PS4 history. Its also Guerrilla Games biggest launch in history for them. Moving them away from Killzone finally.

----------


## Gryphon

http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-d...-by-march-2018
Nintendo is doubling Switch production. They now plan to ship 16 million units instead of 8 million units in year 1

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Angry Joe discusses how he'd love to do a Review of Zelda since he loves the game. But sadly due to Nintendo's dumb copyright policies with youtube , they can't. Because as this video shows , Joe played 1,2 Switch and kept re-editing the music , a lot of the game footage and more from it. And kept getting flagged. One of the comical things was he got flagged for showing a crystal ball in a scene and a gorilla. 
> 
>                     He brings up wanting to get approved by Nintendo to do a review. Contacting those folks who are approved by Nintendo's program to see what he needed to do. He also contacted as he claimed some in Nintendo but never heard back. Finally realizing he'll never get "white listed" or approved to do it. He checked out the Nintendo's Creator program on youtube and learned how its not changed. 
> 
>                     But as he points out Nintendo wants an iron grip on what is put out. They have for years and its why Joe , Sterling and others have had videos flagged. Jim Sterling has comically came up with an idea where he gets around it all by having other copyright material , so the companies fight it out. As he said , he did it because of Nintendo's use of copyright on youtube.


Well here's the thing about both Joe and Jim, and others who have the same style. They are way to agressive. What they don't get is that it's their style and the way they curse and so forth that screws them over. Nintendo has been, and always will see it self, as a toy company. Yes it sells Video games, but above all else it views those games as toys to be played with. As such it tends to want reviewers to have a more family friendly sort of tone. Look at the completionist for example. While he does show the negative parts of the game review, he's also positive about things, tempers his words and over all comes off as a more relaxed person. Joe on the other hand has the Angry aspect going. He's sarcastic, loud and pretty blunt. For a company that wants to market to families (and this has been as far back as the 1980s) Nintendo wouldn't want the angry aspect of Joe showing up. 

So while I don't agree with the way they have blocked him, I do realized the marketing and brand aspect that would cause them to do that. If I was selling a game that I want all ages to play, I would be hesitant to have someone like Joe or Jim do a review. The same way I would be worried about other sarcastic and loud reviewers to do it.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Well here's the thing about both Joe and Jim, and others who have the same style. They are way to agressive. What they don't get is that it's their style and the way they curse and so forth that screws them over. Nintendo has been, and always will see it self, as a toy company. Yes it sells Video games, but above all else it views those games as toys to be played with. As such it tends to want reviewers to have a more family friendly sort of tone. Look at the completionist for example. While he does show the negative parts of the game review, he's also positive about things, tempers his words and over all comes off as a more relaxed person. Joe on the other hand has the Angry aspect going. He's sarcastic, loud and pretty blunt. For a company that wants to market to families (and this has been as far back as the 1980s) Nintendo wouldn't want the angry aspect of Joe showing up.


                        Which is true , that Joe's style and what he does will clash with Nintendo. Sterling meanwhile in an older video I linked here discussed Nintendo as an outta touch toy company. That when the NES Classic was released , Nintendo was being stupid Nintendo by making it so damn hard to get one by being an outta touch toy company. That their practices worked at one time but now it kills them in selling something they could do great at.




> _
> So while I don't agree with the way they have blocked him, I do realized the marketing and brand aspect that would cause them to do that. If I was selling a game that I want all ages to play, I would be hesitant to have someone like Joe or Jim do a review. The same way I would be worried about other sarcastic and loud reviewers to do it._


                   As Sterling pointed out in a copyright video discussing Nintendo , the only losers in this is Nintendo. Sony and Microsoft are companies that have realized they need the online streamers to help sell their product and have for years. In fact in that latest video I linked from The Know , Sony applauds all of those folks who streamed the game on youtube and the hours of footage showing the game. They don't care who is angry , swears or not. Its about selling that game and free advertising. Sony gets it (and Sterling has said it...Sony gets what selling games in today's market is) , fans buying Horizon Zero Dawn are streaming the fuck outta the game on youtube right now.

                   Nintendo doesn't and will approve certain channels. Ones that they can have a close look at so they won't be critical of the company or game. They want 10/10 reviews. Not someone saying like Sterling who reviewed Zelda in a typed up Review and gave it a 7/10 and brought up his issues with the game , but overall he liked it. No , Nintendo doesn't wanna have that it appears.

----------


## fandumb

Arms Character Introduction.

----------


## fandumb

Arms Weapon Showcase.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Angry Joe went ahead and did an Angry review , not caring if Nintendo claims it. Just wanting it for his channel so folks can see it.

----------


## Gryphon

http://realotakugamer.com/seiken-den...ming-to-switch

Seiken Densetsu collection is coming to the Switch. If it gets localized, then this is the first time seiken densetsu 3 will be released in the west.

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/10932/zelda-bot...rmany-in-march

BOTW was the best selling game in Germany in March

It beat out Mass effect, Horizon and Ghost Recon among others

----------


## Kevinroc

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...34613343895552

New Nintendo Direct on 4/12 at 3 PM Pacific Time that will, according to Nintendo, mainly focus on ARMS and Splatoon 2.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Hiromi

Nintendo Switchs are still difficult to find especially online, best way seems to be calling a local store daily and getting lucky, which is how I found one.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Panfoot

http://www.ign.com/articles/2017/04/...lassic-edition

So does anyone actually own one of these things?

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/11028/switch-se...do-system-ever
Switch sold 906 000 units in the US alone in March

----------


## Kevinroc

> http://enthusiast.gg/11028/switch-se...do-system-ever
> Switch sold 906 000 units in the US alone in March


That BotW Switch sold more units in that time is... odd... That puts BotW at over 100% attach rate.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/11035/superdata...units-in-march
Switch sold 2.4 million units worldwide according to estimates

----------


## Gryphon

Over 20 Unreal Engine 4 games are in development for Switch in Japan.
http://realotakugamer.com/20-unreal-...witch-in-japan

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Nintendo revealed the worst kept secret in weeks , they are discontinuing the NES Classic. The last shipment will arrive this month for certain stores. E-Bay prices meanwhile are starting to go back to insane levels and one charting guide claims its getting close to $400 bucks that you'll have to pay for a NES Classic.

----------


## MikeP

What was even the point of the NES Classic?  

Personally, I don't understand why Nintendo doesn't do a Netflix style service with their NES and SNES library.  They would make a killing.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> What was even the point of the NES Classic?  
> 
> Personally, I don't understand why Nintendo doesn't do a Netflix style service with their NES and SNES library.  They would make a killing.


             Its been brought up that Nintendo doesn't really know how to handle some things changing at times. I mean their online practices are so far behind the times , they are openly mocked by some for how they handle things. Sterling himself weeks ago as I posted called them out and said they think like an out of date toy company and not see the big picture at all. 

            Nintendo could really make huge profits with that library as you posted. They just....don't wanna do it and are stuck in an old mindset still. While Sony and Microsoft march ahead , Nintendo sadly wants to be so many steps behind now.

----------


## Gryphon

The NES classic was only meant a stop gap item for the holidays and never was meant as a long term item. Nintendo actually made that point several times and it seems no one listened

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> The NES classic was only meant a stop gap item for the holidays and never was meant as a long term item. Nintendo actually made that point several times and it seems no one listened


                     Here is when a smart company looks at the bottom line....


- How many NES Classic's have we sold ?  (1.5 million according to some estimates)

- If we crunch the numbers .....by that figure....the NES Classic made $90 million dollars. Which isn't chicken feed and likely would have sold perhaps 2-3+ million by the end of 2017.

- Nintendo has done this same horse shit with their Amiibo figures. A fact Sterling brought up in his video. Nintendo makes a scarce product , then when demand could see them sell way , way more...won't. Its like they love driving the folks crazy with what they do.


- Conclusion :  Nintendo has a history of this and likely will move onto the rumored SNES Classic and likely pull the same damn stunt. lol

----------


## fandumb

Helix the new fighter for ARMS.

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/11353/mario-kar...of-2017-so-far

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe is already Amazon's best-selling game of 2017 so far

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Jim Sterling recently looked at how Nintendo can stop being such utter d-ckheads at times. He has a few good joking points that Nintendo needs to employ actual scalpers since they grab anything Nintendo and they know the company will under-produce everything , so he shows off an ebay listing where a scalper has like 20 Nintendo Switch's for sale at like $600-700 bucks apiece. 

             I'd link it here but Sterling placed a dumb blurred image in it during his discussion of Nintendo. So you can find it on youtube. But one of the funniest comic spots...

               "I want Reggie (Nintendo CEO) to get down and discuss with 10 year old Sally how she can't play the Mario games and I don't want that fucker to dare up sell her on a Nintendo Switch. But I know he would , because he can't fucking stop himself." 

              Another good point , "Nintendo can tell you they can't possibly manufacture a certified emulator with 30 games , but they can mass produce a spin-off of a product from 2014 like the 3DS and make it a 2DS..."

----------


## Gryphon

Disgaea 5 on Switch isn't out in the west yet its almost outsold the PS4 version in the west on preorder alone

http://realotakugamer.com/disgaea-5-...es-in-the-west

----------


## Robotech Master

> Disgaea 5 on Switch isn't out in the west yet its almost outsold the PS4 version in the west on preorder alone
> 
> http://realotakugamer.com/disgaea-5-...es-in-the-west


NIS will be happy about that.  

I'm sure for a subset of the gaming population that couldn't afford to multi-console and were Nintendo purists, it might be one of their first chances to jump into a full Disgaea game.

I don't think there are any reasons for me to double dip, but Disgaea is definitely a series where portability provides some benefits; all that time repeating stages to level grind or going down endless amounts of item dungeons becomes easier to do if you can knock that shit out while you're waiting for car repairs or in line at the DMV.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

Okay this is just awesome 
Nintendo replied to a blind fan's letter in Braille 

http://enthusiast.gg/11934/nintendo-...en-fans-letter

----------


## Gryphon

Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle Officially confirmed

http://enthusiast.gg/11955/mario-rab...mage-available

----------


## Nyssane

Of all the series they could've had Mario crossover with...  :Confused:

----------


## JCAll

It seems Monster Hunter XX is coming to the Switch.

----------


## Robotech Master

> It seems Monster Hunter XX is coming to the Switch.


How the hell am I supposed to get work done?

"Hey, do you have the contract ready?"

Me: "Yeah, pretty soon...  [just need 1 more Mizutsune scale to complete my set...and, wait, only claws, fangs, and fins?  WTF RNG]...actually it might be another hour."

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/12013/nintendo-...h-announcement

Nintendo has gained $2.2 billion in market value added after Monster Hunter XX Switch announcement

----------


## JCAll

Wow, that's just a crazy amount of money.  They must be expecting everyone to buy a Switch just for Monster Hunter.  Which to be fair, is probably going to happen.  I know I was holding out on a Switch, but that's out the window now.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Wow, that's just a crazy amount of money.  They must be expecting everyone to buy a Switch just for Monster Hunter.  Which to be fair, is probably going to happen.  I know I was holding out on a Switch, but that's out the window now.


                        I'm waiting for a year or two. When they bundle a game for Christmas to spike some holiday sales .I'm sure it will happen this year or next.

----------


## Gryphon

http://enthusiast.gg/12516/nintendo-...s-snes-classic
Nintendo announces SNES Classic

http://enthusiast.gg/12517/full-snes...neup-announced

full game lineup announced

----------


## MikeP

I find the lack of Chrono Trigger disturbing... but that is still a very solid lineup.

Star Fox 2?  Well better late then never.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> http://enthusiast.gg/12516/nintendo-...s-snes-classic
> Nintendo announces SNES Classic
> 
> http://enthusiast.gg/12517/full-snes...neup-announced
> 
> full game lineup announced





> I find the lack of Chrono Trigger disturbing... but that is still a very solid lineup.
> 
> Star Fox 2?  Well better late then never.




           Yeah that made me irked too. That is a great game and should have been placed on here. Either way I have pre-ordered it for September 29th. Gonna have to call that day and make sure I get that . On my drive over lol.

----------


## Kevinroc

I think the lack of Chrono Trigger and Donkey Kong Country 2 are pretty serious snubs. There are other titles I would have liked to have seen (such as Act Raiser, Final Fantasy II (really FF IV), and Legend of the Mystical Ninja (which is only being released in Japan)), but those two are pretty shocking to not have on the SNES Classic.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> I think the lack of Chrono Trigger and Donkey Kong Country 2 are pretty serious snubs. There are other titles I would have liked to have seen (such as Act Raiser, Final Fantasy II (really FF IV), and Legend of the Mystical Ninja (which is only being released in Japan)), but those two are pretty shocking to not have on the SNES Classic.


                        Perhaps in the weeks leading up Nintendo will suddenly drop 8 more games and surprise folks . To maybe make folks more crazy. But I suspect they may hold more games off to get more $$$ at each year with each NES/SNES Classic launch they do. They see the money and demand. They can do these Classic releases almost each year.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

If Chrono Trigger gets added then I'm all in.  I've been wanting the 'holy trinity' of SNES RPGs, Chrono Trigger, FF6, and Secret of Mana for a while.  But they never came to the 3DS or Wii U virtual console.  I have the Steam version of FF6, but it is basically a port of the IOS version, and I'd prefer the original controls.

Many of the other games in the collection I have on virtual console, so that's not a draw.  Star Fox 2 is a very big deal, however.  So I'm split on this.  I need Chrono Trigger to push me to buy it.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Also as Jim Sterling said months ago , Nintendo runs their business like a shitty toy company. People want these Classics. They will pay for them. You can sell millions of systems . But like they have with Amibos and more they produce , Nintendo will create an artificial short supply and the only winner is scalpers. In fact Sterling once joked weeks ago that Reggie (Nintendo of America's CEO) is gonna personally invite scalpers to Nintendo and let them load up so people can go ahead and be screwed over ahead of time.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JCAll

> If Chrono Trigger gets added then I'm all in.  I've been wanting the 'holy trinity' of SNES RPGs, Chrono Trigger, FF6, and Secret of Mana for a while.  But they never came to the 3DS or Wii U virtual console.  I have the Steam version of FF6, but it is basically a port of the IOS version, and I'd prefer the original controls.
> 
> Many of the other games in the collection I have on virtual console, so that's not a draw.  Star Fox 2 is a very big deal, however.  So I'm split on this.  I need Chrono Trigger to push me to buy it.


You can get the DS port of Chrono Trigger, that will run on the 3DS.  Just pretend they didn't change the ending to be shitty and depressing.

----------


## Kevinroc

> You can get the DS port of Chrono Trigger, that will run on the 3DS.  Just pretend they didn't change the ending to be shitty and depressing.


What is this "Chrono Cross" people keep mentioning?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> What is this "Chrono Cross" people keep mentioning?


                     Chrono Trigger is considered one of the finest RPG's ever created for the SNES. The game had a huge scope and is considered one of the best RPG's that Square has ever done. Its been ported to so many things.  Its a let down its not being put on the SNES Classic.

----------


## Hatut Zeraze

I am waiting for a friend to log in so a group of us can play Civilization V.

----------


## fandumb

New presenters for Splatoon 2.  Pearl and Marina a duo called Off the Hook.

----------


## Vic Vega

> It seems Monster Hunter XX is coming to the Switch.


In the US?

If so, that might be a bigger deal than the port of Bayonetta 1 and 2.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Nintendo and retailers online have started to make a move over in the UK and all to stop the scalpers who have impacted a lot of people. So to curb this retailers overseas like Amazon have stripped orders down to 1 per order for the SNES Mini. They have done this in a way to stop scalpers from loading up on orders. Hopefully this happens here in the United States.

----------


## Gryphon

> In the US?
> 
> If so, that might be a bigger deal than the port of Bayonetta 1 and 2.


Oh yeah, speaking of that, Platinum has been teasing Bayo 1 and 2 and TW101 getting Switch ports

----------


## Vic Vega

> Oh yeah, speaking of that, Platinum has been teasing Bayo 1 and 2 and TW101 getting Switch ports


I am not surprised at all by that one. Less people got to play Bayo 2 just on account of it being a Wii-U game.

At the rate the Switch is selling, by the time Bayo Switch comes out the Switch will have probably outsold the Wii-U worldwide.

----------


## jump

^Bayonetta wasn't even that big on the Xbox/PS, it didn't help that the West saw it as a niche Japanese game and the Japanese were surprisingly only so-so about it. 

If anything has helped Bayonetta getting a bigger audience it will be her inclusion in Smash.

----------


## Gryphon

Is Nintendo making their own souls style game?
http://realotakugamer.com/monolith-s...ocused-project

----------


## fandumb

Apparently Splatoon 2 has built in voice chat without using the phone app.

----------


## CraigTheCylon

Just gonna leave this here...




...and then I'm gonna faint from joy because THE BEST THING ON WII IS COMING BACK NEXT YEAR AAAAAAAAHHHHHH

----------


## Gryphon

Nintendo is apparently working on an achievements system

http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-a...evement-system

----------


## Gryphon

http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-h...september-13th

Nintendo direct this Wednesday!

----------


## JCAll

> Nintendo is apparently working on an achievements system
> 
> http://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-a...evement-system


Finally.  They'll probably go with the Stickers/Stamps style that a few nintendo games already do, but deep down I hope they call them Stars instead.  Collecting Stars is just hardwired into the Nintendo parts of my brain.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Nintendo confirms that the NES Classic Mini will be available for purchase once more in Summer 2018, whilst also confirming the SNES Classic Mini will be available to buy for a much longer period.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/09...n-next-summer/

If they did a double pack of both consoles for £100 I'd consider it. Though the lack of Chrono Trigger would still bum me out. I could just wait to see if there's a N64 Classic Mini too, though I would expect Goldeneye would be off the board for similar reasons...

----------


## Gryphon

New Nintendo direct!

----------


## Nyssane

I got so excited when I saw a new Mario Party, but... I think it's just the mini-games? And for 3DS? Ugh, I was really hoping for a new entry for the Switch.

However, Project Octopath or whatever looks *amazing*. It's right up my alley.

As is the fat rabbit woman in the Mario Odyssey with the chain chomp. I love her already.

----------


## CraigTheCylon

Main takeaway is how excited I am for _DOOM_ on Switch.  Partly since it's a good sign, along with _Wolfenstein 2: So Much For The Tolerant Left_, that the big publishers are starting to give the Switch a fair shake rather than side-eyeing it as a vague novelty like they did with the WiiU, but moreso because _DOOM_ effin' rules and I'll happily accept a bit of a graphics downgrade in exchange for, essentially, a portable version.

Also:

shirtlessmario.jpg

♫ _I'M, TOO SEXY FOR MY SHIRT
TOO SEXY FOR MY SHIRT
SO SEXY IT HURRRRRTS_

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon



----------


## sunofdarkchild

Doom and Id Tech 6 run on Switch.  (Nearly) All arguments about it being underpowered to run AAA third party games are invalid.  It'll be downgraded, but it's Doom on the same engine.  There is no excuse not to bring COD over now.

----------


## Gryphon

> Doom and Id Tech 6 run on Switch.  (Nearly) All arguments about it being underpowered to run AAA third party games are invalid.  It'll be downgraded, but it's Doom on the same engine.  There is no excuse not to bring COD over now.


Not only that. The reason the graphical fidelity is being lessened is to ensure a smooth 60fps experience

----------


## kane

> Not only that. The reason the graphical fidelity is being lessened is to ensure a smooth 60fps experience


There will be no 60 fps experience, only 30 fps. Low resolution, low details and low framerate.

----------


## Jcogginsa

Did anyone hear about the Satoru Iwata Golf Tribute?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Well today ladies and gentlemen ....I have acquired the sacred ....SNES Classic.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

And Nintendo has destroyed free Nintendo Switch advertising all in one fall swoop of being a stupid company. They announced no one can stream Nintendo games on the Nintendo Creators Program. Yes...its that damn dumb.

https://kotaku.com/nintendo-creators...ium=Socialflow


                  Its like the company takes a couple positive steps forward and then shoots themselves right straight in the balls with dumb decisions.

----------


## Za Waldo

Well, if they say you can't I'm sure people will just not do it then. Seems weird, only seems to be about live streaming on YouTube, which isn't even the big video game streaming site. How are they going to stop the streaming anyways?

----------


## Gryphon

> And Nintendo has destroyed free Nintendo Switch advertising all in one fall swoop of being a stupid company. They announced no one can stream Nintendo games on the Nintendo Creators Program. Yes...its that damn dumb.
> 
> https://kotaku.com/nintendo-creators...ium=Socialflow
> 
> 
>                   Its like the company takes a couple positive steps forward and then shoots themselves right straight in the balls with dumb decisions.


I blame PDP fully

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Well, if they say you can't I'm sure people will just not do it then. Seems weird, only seems to be about live streaming on YouTube, which isn't even the big video game streaming site. How are they going to stop the streaming anyways?


                They will do the usual for Youtube and hand down copyright strikes more than likely if you are streaming there and all. Some are saying this won't affect Twitch but at some point Nintendo will turn its attention there . When they know folks are streaming the games there and making money.

----------


## Gryphon

The streaming issues are directly because of stuff like PDP's incidents

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

SMT V is exclusive to Switch it seems

----------


## Gryphon

https://realotakugamer.com/doom-on-s...ed-by-nintendo

Nintendo may be publishing Doom on Switch

----------


## Nyssane

If anyone has a Switch and is looking for new games, I strongly recommend Super Bomberman R. It just got a major free DLC update which introduced a new mode (Grand Prix). It's a great party game and I'm tired of nobody playing online.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> If anyone has a Switch and is looking for new games, I strongly recommend Super Bomberman R. It just got a major free DLC update which introduced a new mode (Grand Prix). It's a great party game and I'm tired of nobody playing online.


I really want this! Once I finally get a Switch, it'll be the first thing I pick up. Bomberman online has got to be the best idea in the world, surely.  :Wink:

----------


## Cimmerian

Finally got my hands on an SNES Classic

I damn near shed a tear when I sat down and watched the intro to Final Fantasy III for what has to be the first time in almost 20 years.

Still the greatest RPG ever made

----------


## FluffySheep

Quick question for all the Switch owners here. How big are the system updates? How big are the updates for the games on average? I'm getting to sick to death of massive updates for my Xbox One S and the games, and was just wondering if it's the same for the Switch or are they a lot smaller?

----------


## The Chou Lives

Getting myself a SNES classic here or mini or what not. Saw the list of games and well.. HAD TO GET IT!!!

----------


## Assam

Super hyped for Bayonetta 3. Really the only thing Nintendo could have announced that would make me even more hyped would be if they teamed-up with Square Enix to bring us a sequel to The World Ends with You.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## MikeP

Having never played Hyrule Warriors, I now know which version I'm getting.  This was a great Nintendo Direct.

----------


## DragonKent17

The Worlds End With You along Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze & Hyrule Warriors getting Switch port is a good

Mario Tennis Ace with story mode hopefully it's good with Mario Baseball Sluggers

Dark Souls for the Switch oh boy i don't want to die many times

----------


## Nyssane

I'm most excited for:

Mario Tennis AcesKirby Star Allies (my first real Kirby game!)Hyrule Warriors: Definitive Edition

The rest... eh. I just really want more multiplayer/party games. Announce a Mario Party for the Switch already!

----------


## fandumb

First Look at Nintendo Labo

----------


## Assam

I love it.

----------


## jump

It is so stupid and brilliant at the same time.

----------


## ilostmyplace

Nintendo Labo cost altogether cost $170.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Nintendo continues its assholish behavior with youtube creators. As this youtuber brings up he tried being a partner for Nintendo content through the Club Nintendo program . What happened was that for 1+ million views , they sent him a check for ...90 cents.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Starter Set

I'm always game for more splatoon.

----------


## Nyssane

I'm not going to lie, I found it *really* weird that the Splatoon DLC reveal had a "sexy" Splatoon character (Octoling?) walking around for like 5 minutes. They could've revealed it in a much better way in my opinion. I would've been bored had I not been so confused about the hip-swaying Octogirl.

My favorite takeaways: *Captain Toad* (please dear god put him in Smash), *Octopath Traveler* (still looks amazing), and... wow, is that all? Smash for the Switch is welcome, of course, but wasn't surprising in the slightest.

I was really disappointed in Mario Tennis Aces. I'm still gonna get it, but I would've liked to see more of the Story Mode (which seems like it probably won't be a big deal). And how could they miss this opportunity to put Pauline in the series? I mean really.

----------


## CraigTheCylon

I'm that guy who insists the best _Mario Tennis_ is always gonna be the N64 one because every iteration since has spoiled the pitch-perfect gameplay with dumb gimmicks.  _Aces_ is still doing that BUT the way it seems to work now - with a 'stamina meter' accounting for multiple kinds of special shot - seems like the best take on the idea they've had so far.  It at least establishes a tactical element; do you blow your energy on a mega-powered volley this turn, or hold back in case you need to use bullet-time to catch a wide-angled slice afterward?  Could work.  And isn't Chain Chomp with a racquet in his mouth the most adorable thing?

Seeing it in motion now, I kinda see why Suda51 insists that _Travis Strikes Again: No More Heroes_ is a spin-off rather than a sequel.  Just pulling back the camera to a near top-down/isometric perspective gives the whole thing a different feel (reminds me of _Ruiner_, which I thought was cool but sucked at playing), and Travis seems a lot more mobile in combat than before.  Bummer there's no confirmed release date but this is absolutely the thing I'm most looking forward to for the rest of the year.

Also: I have no intention of playing _Dark Souls_ ever, yet I MUST have that amiibo.  I can't explain why, I just know it shall be mine.

----------


## Nyssane

What I do like about Mario Tennis Aces is that you can change between the N64 Classic Mode and the newer (but very confusing for new players) mode.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## The Great Usagi

I'm getting closer to getting a Nintendo Switch. 

I'm really interested in the games they keep adding to the E Shop.

----------


## Gryphon

Guilty Gear is coming to Nintendo Switch

https://realotakugamer.com/guilty-ge...intendo-switch

----------


## DragonKent17

Shuntaru Furukawa is the new President of Nintendo, Tatsumi Kimishima is stepping down.

https://twitter.com/ynakamura56/stat...978966016?s=19

----------


## Gryphon

Official announcement of Nintendo online, pricing some launch retro games, plans and more

https://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-...e-announcement

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## jump

I've got no idea what to make of the new Pokémon games, just the original 151 pokes and it take influences from Go. I just wanted the 3DS games with better graphics.

----------


## Mister Ferro

> I've got no idea what to make of the new Pokémon games, just the original 151 pokes and it take influences from Go. I just wanted the 3DS games with better graphics.


They tweeted out that the Core RPG game comes out 2019.

----------


## Gryphon

> They tweeted out that the Core RPG game comes out 2019.


Yeah this one is a remake of yellow with next year getting Gen 8

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

In some bit of troubling news , Investors for Nintendo aren't happy with the recent stock slump. The company since March has seen its stock slip 34% and it took a bigger tumble after the E3. As the video details the out going Nintendo President detailed to investors more bigger games are ahead for the winter Christmas season. 






              Also one analyst brings up that the Nintendo President in January made the announcement they would sell 20 more million Switch units through the physical year. But as the analyst brings up they are projected right now to sell 8-10 million Switch units instead. But this can change if they release the Pokemon game and that there is 100+ million Pokemon video game fans out there who may not have a Switch. 

              Also to move more Switches towards Christmas , Nintendo may wanna look at lowering the price of it.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## DragonKent17

We have a new direct Tomorrow airing at 3PM PT and 6PM ET

https://twitter.com/NintendoUK/statu...249984/photo/1

----------


## sunofdarkchild

The direct has been put off because of the deadly earthquake.  It'll probably be next week instead.

----------


## DragonKent17

The Delayed Nintedo Direct will reschedule this thursday 9/13 

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...76288553484291

----------


## Gryphon

Luigi's Mansion 3!

----------


## Gryphon

A new switch model is coming https://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-...d-half-of-2019

----------


## DragonKent17

A 40 minute Direct will be followed at the Nintendo Treehouse scheduled on November 1, 2018 7:00 A.M. PTS and 10:00 A.M. ETS.

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/...776384/photo/1

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Well i been meaning to post this and its been a week or two since Nintendo made this announcement. But it appears that Nintendo is dropping its terrible video game sharing policies and Nintendo club deal they had with youtubers. Where the company literally was taking 60-70% of a videos revenue and many couldn't share Nintendo videos online if they weren't members or Nintendo would take the videos profits.

                 They announced that this would be ending as many are happy and it really impacted Nintendo a lot. Where Sony and Microsoft didn't seem to mind people sharing their games in videos and more.....it led them to getting views and getting folks interested in games and systems. While Nintendo had locked itself with select folks who passed their guidelines and making it to that was very hard as some would bring up how they were rejected. So it hurt sales of WiiU a lot.

                  But its a nice thing to see Nintendo admit they screwed up for years with this program and are ending it.

----------


## babyblob

For Christmas my father got me a mini snes with preloaded games.  I am having a blast with it playing Mario Rpg and Final fantasy 3.  I had no idea there was such a thing as this system.  I highly recommend it.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

So we finally got a new direct, and it was pretty good.

New Fire Emblem is Hogwarts meets Westoros.



There's also a new Square RPG which is basically Bleach where you play as a Shinigami, a Zelda Link's Awakening remake, and Mario Maker 2.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The MVPs of the direct

----------


## Immortal Weapon



----------


## sunofdarkchild

Only thing I'm disappointed in is no Metroid Prime Trilogy.

----------


## Fearless

Very interested to see more of Astral Chain just for the people working on it. Super Mario Maker 2 is easy hype to buy honestly. The first one was great fun.

----------


## MikeP

Astral Chain looks wicked good.  I admit I sat up in excitement at seeing Link's Awakening return.

----------


## sifighter

I immediately went to download the Daemon X Machina demo, no way was I not trying out a mech game. So far it has been fun.

Beyond that glad to see a release date for Fire Emblem, as soon as I can I am probably gonna preorder it.

----------


## Nyssane

The Captain Toad co-op mode is delightful. My boyfriend and I played it last night and had a blast. I can't wait to do more levels. This game is one of my favorites, but I'm just really, really surprised they've made more content for it.

Super Mario Maker 2 looks far superior to the first. I have the first, but I played it maybe 3 times total? This one having 3D World elements has me very excited, and hopefully they'll allow for four player co-op in the custom stages (it seems to imply this with the box art that features Mario, Luigi, Blue Toad, and Toadette).

I'm loving the graphics for the Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening remake. I hope we see more classic Zelda games with these graphics, especially the Oracle of games.

Fire Emblem: Three Houses has me very excited. I like the school angle, and I *love* the Golden Deer character design.

I'm a Dead by Daylight superfan, but I can't say I'm too excited for the Switch version. I play on Xbox, and it has enough issues as is. I can't imagine how the Switch's processor will handle it, but if it does it well I'm tempted to get it. Hoping it has cross-platform compatibility, too.

Glad Storm got confirmed for M:UA3. My other major wants are She-Hulk, Wasp, Rogue, or Nebula.

I'm meh about Astral Chain.

The best news for me was that Final Fantasy IX was on the store on the same day, and with release dates for other Final Fantasies. Can't wait to replay them all on the go!

I was *really* hoping for some Super Mario Party DLC news, but nothing once again. Will this game ever get more boards?

----------


## Gryphon

https://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-...-new-president

Reggie fils-aime is retiring from Nintendo.

Doug Bowser is the new president

----------


## Jcogginsa

> https://realotakugamer.com/nintendo-...-new-president
> 
> Reggie fils-aime is retiring from Nintendo.
> 
> Doug Bower is the new president


Doug Bowser, not Bower

----------


## Gryphon

> Doug Bowser, not Bower


autocorrect did that

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Sounds like Mario is screwed.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

Bowser rules Nintendo.

Can we get someone named Andross to take over Nintendo of Europe?

----------


## sunofdarkchild

Pokemon Gen 8 officially announced.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## MindofShadow

> Pokemon Gen 8 officially announced.


they ever gonna put a proper pokemon game on switch?

----------


## JinSoul

> they ever gonna put a proper pokemon game on switch?


isn't that exactly what's shown in the trailer?

----------


## RayField Adam Clement

The the NX is a switch I want to know what about the 3DS XL are they going to end it or are they going to continue with a newer model.  I am trying to get a Switch now.

----------


## Kevinroc

> The the NX is a switch I want to know what about the 3DS XL are they going to end it or are they going to continue with a newer model.  I am trying to get a Switch now.


The 3DS is done. I think Persona Q2 is one of the last notable titles for the system (which is already out in Japan, but not in other regions).

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## GindyPosts

I've been fortunate to play the Mario Kart Tour beta.

However, impressions are not satisfactory.  Since you're dealing with a Japanese company making a mobile game, it's going to be a gacha-style, where you randomly get your assets, like drivers, vehicles, and gliders, with duplicates being used to boost the level of your inventory.  The game also clearly is setting itself up so that it's going to incentivize spending in order to progress further in tours, which will reset every two weeks, according to the beta.

The worst part is that, due to the automatic movement, they chose the worst track to feature mandatory movement; Kalimari Desert from Mario Kart 64.  If you don't remember, that's the course with the trains that forced drivers to park when it was in the way.  Mario Kart 7 was more forgiving about the collision aspect, but you didn't want to hit the train regardless.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## KOSLOX

Has anyone played Astral Chain yet?  I'm debating whether I'm going to grab it today or hold off a bit.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

> Has anyone played Astral Chain yet?  I'm debating whether I'm going to grab it today or hold off a bit.


Unfortunately no.  I really want to play it, but I've decided to get through more of my backlog before buying anything else.  Reviews look great though.

----------


## Gryphon

Nintendo direct tomorrow!

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## PoorStudent

Ehhh. Nintendo always sets me up for disappointment. I'd get excited about these old ports if they weren't as expensive as they were. It's cool that SNES is getting some games, but again it's a very small amount and years too late. 

I was really hoping for a GBA classic.

----------


## wjowski

Smash is turning into M.U.G.E.N.

----------


## Gryphon

rumors say a direct this week

----------


## Gurz

I'm playing Pokemon X on my 3ds lately, only one more badge to go but i'm stuck... I can't properly remember but someone said Team Flare's secret headquarter is in the Luminous city, (you know, the biggest city at the center of the map.) I went back there but couldn't find the Team Flare Headquarter :/ can anyone know, how i can find it ?

----------


## Gurz

> I'm playing Pokemon X on my 3ds lately, only one more badge to go but i'm stuck... I can't properly remember but someone said Team Flare's secret headquarter is in the Luminous city, (you know, the biggest city at the center of the map.) I went back there but couldn't find the Team Flare Headquarter :/ can anyone know, how i can find it ?


Thanks for nothing, you baka.  :Stick Out Tongue:  jk

Finished Pokemon X, i become the pokemon champion. YAY ! ME  :Big Grin:  haha 

Now, lets get to the Pokmeon Ultra Moon.  :Smile:

----------


## Gryphon

Forgot to share the direct

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Sever19

Shin Megami Tensei 5 .... greeat! can't wait for it 
thanx for announce

----------


## babyblob

Anyone else on here playing Go Go Eevee or Sword?  I am a few hours into each game and am looking for battle partners and such.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Happy 35th Anniversary Mario.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Gryphon

New character being announced tomorrow for Smash Ultimate

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Derek Metaltron

Thought this might interest some NES fans - this guy is doing a Kickstarter for completely hand drawn game guides for classic NES games including Metroid, The Legend of Zelda 1 and a combined Contra/Ninja Gaiden guide.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...?ref=user_menu

----------


## Gaastra

If you have animal crossing and if you ever want to go to our dream address it's DA-1194-5783-0101. Make sure you check inside the other "human villagers" houses as they are shops like movie theatres, manga store, schools and others.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## MikeP

New direct today with very big news:



ABOUT FREAKING TIME!

----------

